# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  μοτέρ πλυντηρίου ως γεννήτρια

## Liakos2008

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Είμαι νέο μέλος και παρ' όλο που έψαξα αρκετά το forum δεν κατάφερα να βρώ μια πάντηση για το θέμα γι αυτό και το ξεκίνησα.
Η ερώτησή μου είναι :
Μπορούμε από ένα μοτέρ πλυντηρίου ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο απλό μοτέρ ( οχι βηματικό, όχι μόνιμου μαγνήτη) να παράγουμε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα; Και εάν ναί με ποιές αλλαγές;
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα μοτέρ πλυντηρίου με ψύκτρες και 2 πηνία ( 6 καλώδια ). Οταν το περιστρέφω έχω ελάχιστη τάση στους ακροδέκτες των ψυκτών μόνο. Μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο να ενεργοποιήσω τα πηνία και να έχω έτσι μεγαλύτερη τάση;
Εχει ασχοληθεί κάποιος με το θέμα;

Ευχαριστώ εκ' των προτέρων

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλημέρα καλώς ήρθες
Γράψε στοιχεία κινητήρα από πινακίδα η από σχέδιο ώστε να καταλάβομε να καταλάβομε τι είδος κινητήρα κινητήρα έχεις ?

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση.
Δυστυχώς στο μοτέρ δεν υπάρχει κάποιο ταμπελάκι με στοιχεία. Τα μοναδικά που μπορώ να διακρίνω ( τυπωμένα πάνω στο μοτέρ ) είναι:

Α. 151 6000 13
    Α 153 00 2970 C

B. 5500 000152
   18A6755-OEH 3/02  159/00
   Iso K1  230/245V  50 Hz  1060/B

Επίσης εάν αυτό βοηθάει το μοτέρ είναι απο πλυντήριο PITSOS Big7

Κατά τα άλλα όπως είπα έχω φίσα με 6 καλώδια.
τα 2 κεντρικά πάνε στις ψύκτρες του μοτέρ, τα 2 αριστερά στην περιέληξη και τα 2 δεξιά σε ένα πηνίο στον ρότορα ( προφανώς ρύθμιση στροφών ) Δεν ξέρω εάν σας βοηθάω αλλά είναι τα μόνα που έχω αυτή την στιγμή εκτός εάν το λύσω και ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

230/245V 50 Hz 
Με αυτά μάλλον δε…….αλλά έχοντας ψήκτρες μπορεί 
Λοιπόν φωτογραφίες και περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες

----------


## Liakos2008

Εχω έτοιμες τις φωτογραφίες.
Πως μπορώ να τις ανεβάσω ; θα είναι περιπου 550ΚΒ.

Ηλίας

----------


## JimKarvo

www.imageshack.us (να μην επιβαρύνουμε και το site :P )

----------


## Liakos2008

ΟΚ.
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι εδω:
http://img190.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=1504101051.jpg

----------


## nikolaras

Σίγουρα με κάποιο τρόπο γίνεται γεννήτρια ένα μοτέρ.
Κοίτα και αυτό : http://www.redrok.com/cimtext.pdf ισως σου δώσει μια μικρή βοήθεια.
Αλήθεια, αν πετύχει, που σκέφτεσαι να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Έχεις μεγάλες πιθανότητες για ναι.
Τι όργανα διαθέτεις ?
Έχεις δυνατότητα τροφ/σης του με ρυθμιζόμενη D/C KAI A/C τάση ?
Μήπως γράφει κάπου Miele? kai τι άλλο γράφει όλα ενδεχομένως να είναι αξιοπ/μα

----------


## Liakos2008

Γειά σε όλους και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

@ ΗλίαςΑ

Miele δεν γράφει πουθενά εκτός αυτού το μοτέρ είμαι σίγουρος οτι είναι από pitsos big7.

Για τα όργανα που με ρωτάς εγώ δεν έχω αλλά μπορώ σίγουρα να βρώ. ειδικά για DC φαντάζομαι κάποιο ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό πόσα volt , πόσα amper ;

Για AC τι ακριβώς χρειάζομαι ;

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

Ηλίας

@ Nikolaras

Eυχαριστώ Νίκο θα το κοιτάξω το link.
Κατ' αρχήν θέλω απλά να παράγω ( εάν είναι δυνατόν ) ρεύμα. Υστερα και ανάλογα τι θα γίναι θα δώ που μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω.

Ηλίας

----------


## nikolaras

Ηλία πως θα γυρίσεις το μοτέρ για να παράγεις ρεύμα;
Θέλω να πω ότι , αν είναι να παράγεις λιγότερο ρεύμα από ότι ξοδεύεις σε ενέργεια, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθείς ...
Αν πάλι θες να φτιάξεις υδρογεννήτρια- ανεμογεννήτρια, νομίζω ότι δεν θα πετύχεις το σκοπό σου με αυτό το μοτέρ, γιατί χρειάζεται πολλές στροφές.
Οπως και να έχει σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία !!!

----------


## JimKarvo

Μπορεί με πατέντα να το συνδέσει σε όργανο γυμναστικής (ποδήλατο)  :Wink:

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Μιας και ο κινητήρας δεν είναι βραχ/νου δρομέα και αν λειτουργεί θα δουλέψει σαν
γεννήτρια πριν προβείς σε έξοδα πρέπει να δοκιμασθεί ( βήμα –βήμα ) αν δουλεύει 
σαν κινητήρας . Έχεις κάνει τη παραπάνω δοκιμή ? αν όχι ανάμενε οδηγίες για τον τρόπο
εκκίνησης με τις λιγότερες πιθανές δυσάρεστες επιπτώσεις 
Υ/Γ αν κάποιο μέλος έχει σχέδιο από pitsos που να φορεί τέτοιο μοτέρ θα διευκόλυνε.

----------


## gep58

> αν κάποιο μέλος έχει σχέδιο από pitsos που να φορεί  τέτοιο μοτέρ θα διευκόλυνε.



σε ποιό πράγμα θα διευκόλυνε Ηλία;
Πρόκειται για έναν universal κινητήρα με ψήκτρες και δουλεύει με AC ή DC τάση.
Το σχέδιο που χρειάζεται;

gep58

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> σε ποιό πράγμα θα διευκόλυνε Ηλία;
> Πρόκειται για έναν universal κινητήρα με ψήκτρες και δουλεύει με AC ή DC τάση.
> Το σχέδιο που χρειάζεται;
> 
> gep58



Μάλλον Πρόκειται για έναν universal κινητήρα με ψήκτρες αλλά προς τι τα 6 άκρα 4 θα 
αρκούσαν, αν είσαι σίγουρος προχωράμε

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την συμμετοχή σας . 
Εάν θέλετε την γνώμη μου ( με τις λίγες μου γνώσεις) πρόκειται για AC κινητήρα. Τίποτα δεν βρήκα που να υποδηλώνει μετατροπή σε DC στην συσκευή. Τίποτα που να ξέρω τουλάχιστον. 
Τώρα σχετικά με τα καλώδια που αναφέρεις Ηλία ( συνονόματε ) είναι 6 και απ’ ότι έχω διαβάσει γενικά σε άλλο θέμα του forum ( και επαλήθευσα στο μοτέρ ) είναι  1 ζεύγος για τις ψήκτρες, 1 ζεύγος για την περιέλιξη και  1 ζεύγος για το πηνίο που βρίσκεται πάνω στο ρότορα για τις αργές – γρήγορες στροφές.
Θα ανεβάσω πάλι τις φωτογραφίες σημειώνοντας αυτή τη φορά τα σημεία που καταλήγουν τα ζεύγη από την φύσα.
Ηλία για την δοκιμή που λες την έκανα πριν αφαιρέσω το μοτέρ από την συσκευή και δούλευε μια χαρά. Μετά δεν το δοκίμασα γιατί διάβασα ( στο forum ) ότι μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο να το ξεκινήσω χωρίς triac σε σειρά περιέλιξη - ψήκτρες. ( πες μου εάν κάνω λάθος )   
Τέλος σχετικά με την χρήση του μοτέρ. Πιστεύω πως τα πάντα πάνε βήμα – βήμα. Πρώτα να δούμε εάν μπορούμε να έχουμε παραγωγή από το συγκεκριμένο μοτέρ, Μετά με ποιες προϋποθέσεις ( ταχύτητα, τρόπο, κατανάλωση ενέργειας κ.λ.π ) 
Εάν δεν «παίξει» το πρώτο ποιος ο λόγος να περάσουμε στο δεύτερο;

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι και περιμένω νέα σας.

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

προς Liako 2008
Ηλία για την δοκιμή που λες την έκανα πριν αφαιρέσω το μοτέρ από την συσκευή και δούλευε μια χαρά. Μετά δεν το δοκίμασα γιατί διάβασα ( στο forum ) ότι μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο να το ξεκινήσω χωρίς triac σε σειρά περιέλιξη - ψήκτρες. ( πες μου εάν κάνω λάθος ) 
Για ποια συσκευή μιλάς υπάρχει το πλυντήριο? 
Δεν το εγγράψεις στο πρώτο μήνυμα Ηλία για την δοκιμήπου λες την έκανα
παίζει και αυτό ότι μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο να το ξεκινήσω χωρίς triac σε σειρά περιέλιξη - ψήκτρες. ( πες μου εάν κάνω λάθος ) 1 ζεύγος για το πηνίο που βρίσκεται πάνω στο ρότορα για τις αργές – γρήγορες στροφές.
όταν λέμε ρότορα εννοούμε στρεφόμενο μέρος πως πάει το ρεύμα έχει 2 ζεύγη ψηκτρών δεν
-εντόπισα κάτι τέτοιο-.

----------


## gep58

> Εάν θέλετε την γνώμη μου (  με τις λίγες μου γνώσεις) πρόκειται για AC κινητήρα



επαναλαμβάνω ότι αυτού του τύπου οι κινητήρες λειτουργούν το ίδιο σωστά και με DC τάση.




> αλλά προς τι τα 6 άκρα



στην ουσία 4 είναι τα άκρα.Τα άλλα 2 είναι το πηνίο της ταχογεννήτριας που χρησιμεύει για τη λειτουργία του κινητήρα σε κύκλωμα κλειστού βρόγχου. Είναι μια ανάδραση δηλ που ελέγχει τις στροφές του κινητήρα.

Σε άλλη περίπτωση ανάλογος κινητήρας θα μπορούσε να έχει και 7 άκρα.

gep58

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλημέρα Ηλία

Σχετικά με τις δοκιμές που λέω. Εννοώ όταν υπήρχε το πλυντήριο. Δούλευε κανονικά.
το πρόβλημά του ήταν τρύπιος κάδος και σκουριές. γι αυτό το πέταξε ο ιδιοκτήτης του και εγώ κράτησα μόνο το μοτέρ, την αντλία και κάποια άλλα εξαρτήματα.

Οσο για τον ρότορα που λέω. στο πίσω μέρος ο ρότορας έχει ένα δακτυλίδι. και στο αντίστοιχο σημείο της βάσης υπάρχει ένα πηνίο. Γι αυτό είπα θα ανεβάσω πάλι τις φωτογραφίες και θα σημειώσω τα σημεία.

Καλημέρα και περίμενε φωτογραφίες.

Ηλίας

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Οι φωτογραφίες πάλι με σημείωση για τις επαφές.
κόκκινο ψήκτρες, μπλέ πηνίο και δακτυλίδι ( στο ρότορα )

  

Ηλίας

----------


## Liakos2008

> επαναλαμβάνω ότι αυτού του τύπου οι κινητήρες λειτουργούν το ίδιο σωστά και με DC τάση.
> 
> στην ουσία 4 είναι τα άκρα.Τα άλλα 2 είναι το πηνίο της ταχογεννήτριας που χρησιμεύει για τη λειτουργία του κινητήρα σε κύκλωμα κλειστού βρόγχου. Είναι μια ανάδραση δηλ που ελέγχει τις στροφές του κινητήρα.
> 
> Σε άλλη περίπτωση ανάλογος κινητήρας θα μπορούσε να έχει και 7 άκρα.
> 
> gep58



Καλημέρα Γιώργο.

Το ίδιο πιστεύω και εγώ ( με τις λίγες μου γνώσεις ). γι αυτό ενέβασα πάλι τις φωτογραφίες έχοντας σημειώσει ( με μπλέ ) το πηνίο στη βάση και το αντίστοιχο στο ρότορα.


Ευχαριστώ 

Ηλίας

----------


## gep58

Ηλία,
το δακτυλίδι πάνω στον ρότορα, που αναφέρεις, είναι μαγνήτης...

gep58

----------


## Liakos2008

> Ηλία,
> το δακτυλίδι πάνω στον ρότορα, που αναφέρεις, είναι μαγνήτης...
> 
> gep58



...και άν κατάλαβα καλά σε συνδιασμό με το πηνίο στο΄κέλυφος του μοτέρ είναι για τις αργές - γρήγορες στροφές.
Αρα μας μένουν μόνο τέσσερα καλώδια. 1 ζεύγος για περιέλιξη και ένα για ψήκτρες.
Βγάζουμε κανένα συμπέρασμα; Θα δουλέψει ώς γεννήτρια;

Περιμένω με ανυπομονησία γνώμες  - ιδέες

Ηλίας

----------


## dal_kos

Ηλία,
πάρε και διάβασε το βιβλίο που δίνεται σε αυτή τη σελίδα και θα καταλάβεις όλα όσα ισχύουν για τους κινητήρες και αν μπορούν να δουλέψουν ως γεννήτριες ή όχι.
http://courseware.mech.ntua.gr/ml23283/
Για τον κωδικό στείλε ένα email στον καθηγητή και θα στον δώσει.
Πιστεύω θα σου φανεί χρήσιμο  :Wink:

----------


## Liakos2008

> Ηλία,
> πάρε και διάβασε το βιβλίο που δίνεται σε αυτή τη σελίδα και θα καταλάβεις όλα όσα ισχύουν για τους κινητήρες και αν μπορούν να δουλέψουν ως γεννήτριες ή όχι.
> http://courseware.mech.ntua.gr/ml23283/
> Για τον κωδικό στείλε ένα email στον καθηγητή και θα στον δώσει.
> Πιστεύω θα σου φανεί χρήσιμο



Ευχαριστώ Κώστα.
Το κάνω άμεσα.

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

Θα δουλέψει αν δώσεις διέγερση στο στάτορα. Δοκίμασε να ενώσεις παράλληλα τα πηνία του στάτορα και του ρότορα και να δώσεις στροφές, να δεις τι θα σου βγάλει.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Θα δουλέψει αν δώσεις διέγερση στο στάτορα. Δοκίμασε να ενώσεις παράλληλα τα πηνία του στάτορα και του ρότορα και να δώσεις στροφές, να δεις τι θα σου βγάλει.



Άσε Φίλιππα να βγάνω τον καφέ μου.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν το έπιασα αυτό

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ούτε εγω το έπιασα αυτό με τον καφέ του συνονόματου Ηλία Α.
Οτι και να ήταν πάντως.... πάει ο καφές  :Wink: . 
Με τον τρόπο του Φίλιππου έδωσε τάση το μοτέρ.
Η διαδικασία πήγε ώς εξής:
Μέχρι τις 250-300 στροφές γυρνάει ελεύθερα με πολύ μικρή τάση.
από εκεί και μετά το μοτέρ αρχίζει να αντιστέκεται και να βγάζει σταδιακά τάση. Το πήγα μέχρι 500 - 550 στροφές γιατί πλέον έχω άλλα ερωτήματα που ίσως για εσάς να είναι πολύ απλά για εμένα όμως εντελώς άγνωστα.
Εχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν. 
Το σύστημα ρύθμισης των στροφών το αφήνω μόνιμα ασύνδετο; μπορεί να χρησιμεύσει κάπου;
Η τάση που παίρνω είναι A/C ή D/C; γιατί και στις 2 περιπτώσεις το πολύμετρό μου γράφει.
Ψήκτρες και περιέληξη πρέπει να παραμείνουν παράλληλα συνδεμένα συνεχώς; ή μπορεί όταν αυξηθεί η τάση πάθει ζημιά η περιέλιξη;
Προς ποιά φορά πρέπει να περιστραφεί το μοτέρ; και αριστερά και δεξιά βγάζει τάση.
Μέχρι πόσες στροφές μπορεί να περιστραφεί το μοτέρ χωρίς να έχει πρόβλημα;

Αρκετά για την ώρα μην σας ζαλίζω άλλο.

Σε αναμονή νέων σας.

Ευχαριστώ 
Ηλίας

----------


## Liakos2008

> Ηλία,
> πάρε και διάβασε το βιβλίο που δίνεται σε αυτή τη σελίδα και θα καταλάβεις όλα όσα ισχύουν για τους κινητήρες και αν μπορούν να δουλέψουν ως γεννήτριες ή όχι.
> http://courseware.mech.ntua.gr/ml23283/
> Για τον κωδικό στείλε ένα email στον καθηγητή και θα στον δώσει.
> Πιστεύω θα σου φανεί χρήσιμο



Κώστα .

Σεευχαριστώ και εσένα για τις πληροφορίες σχετικά με το βιβλίο.
Μου έδωσαν τους κωδικούς και "άρχισα διάβασμα". Είναι πράγματι πολύ καλό, απλό και κατατοπιστικότατο.

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλησπέρα 
Απευθύνθηκα προς το Φίλιππα περί < καφέ > γιατί αυτό το θέμα είναι πιστεύω πολύ εύκολο και θα μπορούσαμε και εμείς με τις λιγότερες γνώσεις να το αντιμετωπίσομε - του/στον μέχρι ενός σημείου -
Από τη θέση αυτή θα ήθελα να του απευθύνω 2 ερωτήσεις - αν μου το επιτρέπει –που έχω κενά είναι βεβαίως άσχετες με αυτό το θέμα, πιστεύοντας ότι με τις γνώσεις που διαθέτει θα με καλύψει .
Περιμένω θετική ανταπόκριση από το Φίλιππα .
Τώρα επί του θέματος
Το σύστημα ρύθμισης των στροφών το αφήνω μόνιμα ασύνδετο; Ναι
μπορεί να χρησιμεύσει κάπου;Αργότερα ναι
Η τάση που παίρνω είναι A/C ή D/C; γιατί και στις 2 περιπτώσεις το πολύμετρό μου γράφει.
Είναι D/C ψήκτρες και συλλέκτης ανορθώνουν την παραγομένη 
A/C τάση, μερικά αναλογικά όργανα - ευτελούς αξίας η κατεστραμμένα –
παρουσιάζουν αυτό το πρόβλημα συνήθως ώμος με διαφορά στις ενδείξεις.
Ψήκτρες και περιέληξη πρέπει να παραμείνουν παράλληλα συνδεμένα συνεχώς; ή μπορεί όταν αυξηθεί η τάση πάθει ζημιά η περιέλιξη;
Έφτασες στην περίπτωση που θα πηγαίναμε <βήμα-βήμα> πρέπει λοιπόν να φτάσομε σταδιακά στα όρια της τάσης στάτη - ρότορα του κάθε ενός ξεχωριστά που δούλευε σαν κινητήρας τι? πρέπει να κάνομε για να μειώσομε το κίνδυνο καταστροφής του, δεχόμαστε προς το παρόν τουλ/στον ότι είναι κινητήρας universal συνδέομε το ένα πηνίο του στάτη σε σειρά με το ρότορα και στη συνέχεια εν σειρά το άλλο πηνίο (*) του στάτη και εφαρμόζομε μικρή τάση σαν αρχή ≈ 100v και αφού πάρει στροφές μετά από χρόνο ελέγχομε για τυχόν υπερθερμάνσεις αν όχι (**) πάντα σταδιακά φτάνομε στα 220v αν φτάσομε στα 220v τότε μετράμε την τάση α) ρότορα β) στάτη αυτή λοιπόν η τάση δεν πρέπει σε καμία περίπτωση να ξεπεραστεί κατά την λειτουργία σαν γεννήτρια, να τι χρειάζεται η ρυθμιζόμενη τάση, και σε έλλειψη αυτής παρεμβάλομε εν σειρά κάποια R κατάλληλης ισχύος και τάσης την οποία R προοδευτικά μειώνομε με  αντικατάσταση 
Προς ποιά φορά πρέπει να περιστραφεί το μοτέρ; και αριστερά και δεξιά βγάζει τάση.
Αφού δεν έχει βοηθ πόλους αντ/σης το ίδιο είναι.
Μέχρι πόσες στροφές μπορεί να περιστραφεί το μοτέρ χωρίς να έχει πρόβλημα;
Να μη ξεπεράσει αυτές που δούλευε σαν κινητήρας
(*) προσέχοντας τα πηνία του στάτη να σχηματίζουν 1 ζεύγος πόλων.
(**) αν ναι σταματάμε και … βλέπομε για να μη γράφομε από τώρα τι θα κάνομε 
Υ/Γ τάση δοκιμής κατά προτίμηση D/C σε έλλειψη  αυτής A/C

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλημέρα στην παρέα.

Ηλία. Ολα κατανοητά εκτός απο ένα σημείο που θα ήθελα κάποιες διευκρινίσεις.
"συνδέομε το ένα πηνίο του στάτη σε σειρά με το ρότορα και στη συνέχεια εν σειρά το άλλο πηνίο..."
Τα πηνία στον στάτη είναι παράλληλα μεταξύ τους -όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία που ανέβασα- και συνδέονται στα σημεία που σημείωσα απ' όπου και τροφοδοτούνται με ένα ζευγος καλωδίων. Πρέπει να τα ξεκολήσω για να τα συνδέσω όπως λές; Θα ήταν εύκολο μια σχηματική παράσταση της συνδεσμολογίας που προτείνεις;
Εάν κτάλαβα καλά εννοείς κάτι τετοιο....

+VDC  .....πηνίο1 στάτη.....ψήκτρα ροτορα....πηνιο ρότορα....ψήκτρα ρότορα....πηνίο2 στάτη ....  -VDC



Ευχαριστώ 

Ηλίας

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλημέρα και πάλι.

Κάποια θέματα που παρατήρησα ύστερα από πιο λεπτομερή έλεγχο και ίσως να είναι σημαντικά.

Πάντα με παράλληλη σύνδεση στάτη και ρότορα και περιστροφή στις 450 - 500 στροφές.

1.  Το μοτέρ βγάζει τάση ανάλογα με την συνδεσμολογία. δηλαδή ή μόνο αριστερόστροφα ή μόνο δεξιόστροφα.

2. Στο πολύμετρο έχω σε D/C 10V και σε A/C 25V.

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ούτε εγω το έπιασα αυτό με τον καφέ του συνονόματου Ηλία Α.
> Οτι και να ήταν πάντως.... πάει ο καφές . 
> Με τον τρόπο του Φίλιππου έδωσε τάση το μοτέρ.
> Η διαδικασία πήγε ώς εξής:
> Μέχρι τις 250-300 στροφές γυρνάει ελεύθερα με πολύ μικρή τάση.
> από εκεί και μετά το μοτέρ αρχίζει να αντιστέκεται και να βγάζει σταδιακά τάση. (Σωστά. Το ρεύμα διέγερσης έχει ως αποτέλεσμα το "φρενάρισμα" του ρότορα). Το πήγα μέχρι 500 - 550 στροφές γιατί πλέον έχω άλλα ερωτήματα που ίσως για εσάς να είναι πολύ απλά για εμένα όμως εντελώς άγνωστα.
> Εχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν. 
> ...



 :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Από τη θέση αυτή θα ήθελα να του απευθύνω 2 ερωτήσεις - αν μου το επιτρέπει –που έχω κενά είναι βεβαίως άσχετες με αυτό το θέμα, πιστεύοντας ότι με τις γνώσεις που διαθέτει θα με καλύψει .
> Περιμένω θετική ανταπόκριση από το Φίλιππα .



 Ποιες είναι οι ερωτήσεις;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Βλέπε   συνημμένο

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Ποιες είναι οι ερωτήσεις;



Θα τις ετοιμάσω, ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Καλημέρα και πάλι.
> 
> Κάποια θέματα που παρατήρησα ύστερα από πιο λεπτομερή έλεγχο και ίσως να είναι σημαντικά.
> Ηλίας



Πάντα με παράλληλη σύνδεση στάτη και ρότορα και περιστροφή στις 450 - 500 στροφές.

1. Το μοτέρ βγάζει τάση ανάλογα με την συνδεσμολογία. δηλαδή ή μόνο αριστερόστροφα ή μόνο δεξιόστροφα.
Αν είναι ερώτηση έχεις τις απαντήσεις (2),αν είναι παρατήρηση σου ανέπτυξε το περισσότερο -στην παραλ/λη συνδεσμολογία ενδεχομένως το έχεις και όχι μόνο αλλά και να σου βγάζει 0 τάση το οποίο εύκολα αντιμετωπίζεται 

2. Στο πολύμετρο έχω σε D/C 10V και σε A/C 25V.

Είναι 10v D/c

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλησπέρα Ηλία

Αυτό που θέλω να πω ( και που μάλλον δεν εξήγησα σωστά ) είναι:

Ασς υποθέσουμε οτι έχουμε 2 ακροδέκτες από τις ψήκτρες - ρότορα ( Ψ1 και Ψ2 ).
Και  2 από την περιέληξη - στάτη ( Π1 και Π2 ).

Οταν συνδέσω παράλληλα Π1 με Ψ1 και Π2 με Ψ2 έχω τάση μόνο αριστερόστροφα.
Οταν συνδέσω παράλληλα Π1 με Ψ2 και Π2 με Ψ1 έχω τάση μόνο δεξιόστροφα.

Ευχαριστώ και για το συνημμένο σου θα το προχωρήσω αύριο. Εχω επίσης κάποιες σκέψεις - ερωτήσεις που ετοιμάζω και θα υποβάλλω σε λίγο.

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Η αρχική ανάπτυξη τάσης στης γεννήτριες παρ/λου διεγ. βασίζεται στον παραμένοντα μαγνητισμό των πόλων .
Έστω ο α) πόλος από την προηγούμενη λειτουργία έχει Ν παρ/ντα μαγν/μό με την αλλαγή συνδεσμολογίας που κάνεις και με την ίδια φορά περ/φής ενδεχομένως -χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος- να γίνεται ανεπιτυχή προσπάθεια μετατροπής του από Ν 
σε Β αλλά προς το παρόν αγνόησε το

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλησπέρα.

Λόγω του ότι το μοτέρ για το οποίο συζητάμε δεν έχει κανένα στοιχείο που να δηλώνει τύπο, μοντέλο, ούτε καν στροφές λειτουργίας, παραθέτω το σκεπτικό μου και θα ήθελα τις γνώμες σας.

Η σχέση τροχαλιών μοτέρ-κάδου στα περισσότερα μοντέλα της αγοράς κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 4:1 έως 7:1. Στο συγκεκριμένο είναι 6.75:1.
Λαμβάνοντας υπ’ όψιν ότι οι στροφές στυψίματος όλων σχεδόν των πλυντηρίων κυμαίνονται από 400 έως και 800 και πιο πάνω ίσως κάποιες φορές, καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι το συγκεκριμένο μοτέρ μπορεί να περιστραφεί ( μηχανικά τουλάχιστον ) με ασφάλεια έως και 2.500 στροφές/λεπτό. 

Εδώ όμως γεννώνται τα εξής ερωτήματα. 

1. Η τάση που θα παραχθεί σε αυτές τις στροφές μήπως κάνει ζημιά στον στάτη ;
Κατά την γνώμη μου μιας και το μοτέρ δούλευε με τάση 220V, δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα γιατί η παραγόμενη τώρα τάση είναι απίθανο να φτάσει αυτήν την τιμή. Ισχύει αυτό ή η τροφοδοσία του στάτη (όταν δούλευε ως μοτέρ ) ήταν πολύ χαμηλότερη;

2. Η τάση διέγερσης του στάτη είναι ανάλογη με την παραγόμενη από την γεννήτρια τάση εάν περιστραφεί με σταθερές στροφές; ( μεγαλύτερη διέγερση μεγαλύτερη παραγόμενη τάση ) ή ισχύουν άλλοι κανόνες τους οποίους και αγνοώ;

3. Εάν τροφοδοτήσω τον στάτη με 12V D/C από άλλη πηγή και σταδιακά αυξάνω ( διατηρώντας σταθερές τις στροφές ) ώστε να επαληθεύσω το προηγούμενο, μέχρι ποια τάση πιστεύετε ότι μπορώ να φτάσω με ασφάλεια;

Ευχαριστώ

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

όλα τα αναγραφόμενα στο 18-04-10 23-57 μήνυμα σου ευσταθούν αλλά νομίζω ότι τα στοιχεία της μηχανής μπορούμε να τα πάρομε ευκολότερα και οικονομικότερα με δοκιμές της μηχανής σαν κινητήρας -εξετάζοντας όλες τις πιθανές συνδεσμολογίες με χαμηλά πάντα U kai I - παρά σαν γεννήτρια.
Υ/Φ από μοτέρ βραχ δρομέα και τροχαλίες που έχω πήρα τα στοιχεία U/MIN kin 2820 , D 265 mm, d 25 mm. είναι από πλ DELONCI χωρίς ρυθ στρ στιψ και με άγνωστες U/ min κάδου αν σε βοηθά. Οι μετρήσεις D kai d έγιναν στα αυλάκια.

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Τόσο καιρό που ασχολούμαι με το θέμα αυτό, κάνω όλες τις δοκιμές πρόχειρα πάνω σε ένα πάγκο, με το μοτέρ ελεύθερο και το περιστρέφω με ένα δράπανο. Επειδή έτσι δεν μπορεί να γίνει σοβαρή δουλειά ( και μετρήσεις ) αποφάσισα να φτιάξω μια σταθερή βάση στην οποία θα μπορώ να προσαρμόσω και άλλα μοτέρ στην πορεία εάν χρειαστεί. Η κατασκευή αυτή θα μου πάρει 1-2 ημέρες οπότε συνέχεια στο θέμα θα έχουμε τότε.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μια γειτόνισσα πέταξε ένα πλυντήριο ( το οποίο και περιμάζεψα ) για να κρατήσω και από αυτό το μοτέρ του. Δυστυχώς και αυτό το μοτέρ δεν έχει κανένα στοιχείο επάνω. Γιατί το κάνουν αυτό; 

Άνοιξα το μοτέρ και είναι διαφορετικό. Δεν έχει ψήκτρες και έχει 5 καλώδια μόνο για τον στάτη. Είναι επαγωγικό; Είναι καλύτερο από το άλλο; Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε και με αυτό;

Ευχαριστώ 

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι είναι επαγωγικό. Δεν γίνεται να το κάνεις γεννήτρια. Όσον αφορά το ποιο από τα δύο είναι καλύτερο, εξαρτάται απ' το τι θες να κάνεις.

----------


## Liakos2008

> Ναι είναι επαγωγικό. Δεν γίνεται να το κάνεις γεννήτρια. Όσον αφορά το ποιο από τα δύο είναι καλύτερο, εξαρτάται απ' το τι θες να κάνεις.



Γειά σου Φίλιππε

Καιρό είχα να σε ακούσω ( διαβάσω ).
Δηλαδή για να αρχίσω να μπαίνω στο νόημα σιγά σιγά, ώς γεννήτριες μπορούν να δουλέψουν μόνο μοτέρ με μόνιμους μαγνήτες και κάποια με ηλεκτρομαγνήτες αρκεί να έχουν ψήκτρες. Κανένα άλλο;

Σωστά;

Ηλίας

----------


## nikolaras

Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει άμεσα το θέμα,αυτό κατάλαβα και εγώ, ότι δηλαδή, τα μοτέρ που δεν έχουν ψήκτρες, δεν μπορούν να γίνουν γεννήτριες.

----------


## Liakos2008

Μιας και βλέπω και άλλους εδώ σαν και εμένα που δεν ξέρουν πολλά αλλα ενδιαφέρονται για το θέμα, Θα μπορούσε κάποιος από τους γνώστες να μας αναλύσει κάπως περισσότερο το ποιά μοτερ μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ώς γεννήτριες;
Εννοώ μόνιμου μαγνήτη, ηλεκτρομαγνήτη, επαγωγικά, βηματικά με ή χωρίς ψήκτρες κ.λ.π. Επίσης αυτά που δεν κάνουν για γεννήτριες μήπως είναι κατάλληλα για μαγνητικό κινητήρα ( με ή χωρίς μετατροπές ) κ.λ.π

Ηλία, Φίλιππε ή όποιος άλλος μπορεί και θέλει ας ενημερώσει.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

Ηλιας

----------


## nikolaras

Αυτό που γνωρίζω σίγουρα, γιατί το έχω δοκιμάσει, είναι τα μοτέρ DC,μόνιμου μαγνήτη στο στάτη. Τέτοια μοτέρ είναι τα βηματικά μοτέρ και μερικά από τα μοτέρ των αυτοκινήτων.
Τώρα σχετικά με τα μοτέρ, που χρησιμοποιούν για τα electric bikes, νομίζω ότι είναι γεννήτριες.
Κάπου στο φόρουμ, έκανα μια ερώτηση και δεν πήρα κάποια απάντηση, για σιγουριά.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Έχω στις εικόνες μετά από σάρωση σχέδιο τέτοιου πιθανόν κινητήρα (επαγωγ) 8,49 ΜΒ με τις τιμές της R όλων των τυλ και τη συνδ για να δουλέψει σε 220 vA/C, αδυνατώ να κάνω επισύναψη στη μορφή που είναι αν το θέλεις περιμένω οδηγίες για τον τρόπο επισύναψης -θέλει και τους πυκνωτές-

----------


## nikolaras

> Έχω στις εικόνες μετά από σάρωση σχέδιο τέτοιου πιθανόν κινητήρα (επαγωγ) 8,49 ΜΒ με τις τιμές της R όλων των τυλ και τη συνδ για να δουλέψει σε 220 vA/C, αδυνατώ να κάνω επισύναψη στη μορφή που είναι αν το θέλεις περιμένω οδηγίες για τον τρόπο επισύναψης -θέλει και τους πυκνωτές-



Στείλτες μου στο email μου και θα προσπαθήσω να τις ανεβάσω εγώ  :Wink: 
Εχεις Π.Μ.

----------


## Liakos2008

> Στείλτες μου στο email μου και θα προσπαθήσω να τις ανεβάσω εγώ 
> Εχεις Π.Μ.



Η πήγαινε εδώ  www.imageshack.us

Και κάνε upload ειναι free. εάν κάνεις και λογ/σμο θα το έχεις και στο μέλλον.

Οταν κάνεις upload βάλε το  λινκ εδώ για να τις βλέπουν και άλλοι.

Ηλιας

----------


## Liakos2008

"με τις τιμές της R όλων των τυλ και τη συνδ για να δουλέψει σε 220 vA/C".

Τι εννοείς Ηλία; να βγάλει ώς γεννήτρια 220 VA/C;

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Τι εννοείς Ηλία; να βγάλει ώς γεννήτρια 220 VA/C;

Σίγουρα όχι σαν γεννήτρια (*) μιας και είναι βραχ/νου δρομέα αλλά πιθανόν να σε ενδιαφέρει σαν κινητήρας προκειμένου δώσεις κίνηση όπου εσύ χρειάζεσαι.
Η πήγαινε εδώ www.imageshack.usΌσο για αυτό με ενδιαφέρει το θέλω ώμος βήμα-βήμα. 
(*) αν και αυτό υπό ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις συμβαίνει και αν συμβεί δεν είναι εκμεταλλεύσιμο, αλλά είναι εν δυνάμει επικίνδυνο για τους Ανθρώπους και την εγκατάσταση‼
Η ανάπτυξη του ώμος δεν είναι του παρόντος θέματος

----------


## Liakos2008

Ηλία γειά.

Κάτσε να βάλουμε λίγο τάξη γιατί μπερδευτήκαμε.
Είπα στην αρχή ότι έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένας επαγωγικός κινητήρας από πλυντήριο. ( έχει καλώδια μόνο στον στάτη και δεν έχει ψήκτρες πουθενά ).
Σαν κινητήρας δουλέυει κανονικά. Ρώτησα εάν μπορεί να δουλέψει ώς γεννήτρια. και τότε είδα το μήνυμά σου οτι έχεις σχέδιο. 
Μάλλον κάπου τα μπέρδεψα. 
Κάνω λοιπόν την ερώτηση πάλι. 
Μπορεί ο κινητήρας που βρήκα να δουλέψει ώς γεννήτρια; η ώς μαγνητικός κινητήρας με κάποιες μετατροπές;

Οσο για το άλλο φτιάχνω τις οδηγίες βήμα - βήμα και σου στέλνω

Ηλίας

----------


## Liakos2008

Λοιπόν Ηλία.

Για να ανεβάσεις 1 φορά φωτογραφίες ή αρχεία.

1. Πάς εδω    http://www.imageshack.us/
2. Επιλέγεις "browse" και στο παράθυρο που θα σου ανοίξει ψάχνεις και 
    βρίσκεις τις φωτο που θέλεις.
3. Επιλέγεις " UploadNow" και περιμένεις.
4. Στο τέλος της διαδικασίας σε περνάει σε άλλη σελίδα όπου επιλέγεις
    "create link for forum". Αντιγράφεις τον κώδιακ που θα σου δώσει και
    τον κάνεις επικόληση στο μήνυμα του δικού μας forum.

Για να ανεβάζεις συνεχώς. 

1. Πρίν από όλα τα προηγούμενα κα΄νεις "register" και δημιουργείς λογαριασμό.

2. Πας στο "Μy Images" κάνεις "sign in" και μετά ακολουθείς τα 
  προηγούμενα βήματα ( 2-4).

Η διαφορά είναι οτι τα αρχεία σου σε αυτή τη περίπτωση παραμένουν εκεί
και μπορείς να τα αλλάξεις, ενημερώσεις, διαγράψεις κ.λ.π

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Δεν με αφήνει να προχ στη δημιουργία λογαριασμού
Invalid username specified, it should start with letter and contain only letters, digits and underscore.

----------


## Liakos2008

> Δεν με αφήνει να προχ στη δημιουργία λογαριασμού
> Invalid username specified, it should start with letter and contain only letters, digits and underscore.



Εαν ( όπως φαντάζομαι ) πας να βάλεις το Ηλιας Α, δεν θα το πάρει λόγω του κενού στο Α.
Δοκίμασε:   

Ηλιας_Α     ή       Ilias_A     ή      IliasA   

Πάντως σίγουρα χωρίς κενό

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Μπορεί ο κινητήρας που βρήκα να δουλέψει ώς γεννήτρια; Και σε προηγ μήνυμα Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε και με αυτό;

Έχεις ήδη την υπαρχ απάντηση ….
Σίγουρα όχι σαν γεννήτρια (*) μιας και είναι βραχ/νου δρομέα αλλά πιθανόν να σε ενδιαφέρει σαν κινητήρας προκειμένου δώσεις κίνηση όπου εσύ χρειάζεσαι. Σαν κινητήρας δουλέυει κανονικά.
Αν σαν κινητήρας δουλεύει και εκτός πλυντηρίου το σχέδιο σου είναι απαραίτητο? 
η ώς μαγνητικός κινητήρας
δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι μαγνητικός κινητήρας (δόσε διαφορετ περιγραφή) 
Ηλιας_Α ή Ilias_A ή IliasA θα προσπαθ ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει άμεσα το θέμα,αυτό κατάλαβα και εγώ, ότι δηλαδή, τα μοτέρ που δεν έχουν ψήκτρες, δεν μπορούν να γίνουν γεννήτριες.



Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει άμεσα το θέμα,αυτό κατάλαβα και εγώ, ότι δηλαδή, τα μοτέρ που δεν έχουν ψήκτρες, δεν μπορούν να γίνουν γεννήτριες. δεν εγγράφει κάτι τέτοιο από κανέναν τουλ/τον σε αυτό το θέμα, που το είδες ?

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Σχετικά με την περίπτωση μετατροπής του επαγωγικού (induction) μοτέρ σε γεννήτρια, ψάχνοντας γενικότερα στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα αυτό:

http://www.qsl.net/ns8o/Induction_Generator.html

Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει έιναι οτι ο τύπος εκεί μιλάει για επαγωγικό μοτέρ 2 καλωδίων ενώ εμείς έχουμε 5 καλώδια.

Για ρίξτε και εσείς μια ματιά και να το συζητήσουμε.

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

Παιδιά είδα το λινκ του προηγούμενου ποστ, και ομολογώ ότι αν αυτό γίνεται, δεν το ήξερα!

----------


## Liakos2008

> Παιδιά είδα το λινκ του προηγούμενου ποστ, και ομολογώ ότι αν αυτό γίνεται, δεν το ήξερα!



Γειά Φίλιππε.

Γι αυτό το έβαλα εδώ. Να ακούσω και απόψεις από εσάς. Τι γίνεται όμως με τα καλώδια του μοτέρ μου; έχω 5 ενώ αυτός στο link έχει μόνο 2.

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

Το δικό σου έχει 5 γιατί είναι διπλής ταχύτητας και διπλής ισχύος. Αλλά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα δύο που αντιστοιχούν στην κύρια περιέλιξη που ήταν για το στύψιμο.

----------


## nikolaras

> Μιας και ο κινητήρας δεν είναι βραχ/νου δρομέα και αν λειτουργεί θα δουλέψει σαν
> γεννήτρια



Από τα λόγια σου πιάνομαι, μιας και οι γνώσεις μου΄για το αντικείμενο είναι περιορισμένες.
Από εδώ: http://www.redrok.com/cimtext.pdf έβγαλε κάποιος άκρη;

----------


## Liakos2008

Επειδή μια εικόνα = 1000 λέξεις... Αυτό είναι το νέο μου μοτέρ.

  


5 καλώδια, δεν φαίνεται που πηγαίνουν, τίποτα στο ρότορα, μονη λεπτομέρεια το σημειωμένο με κόκκινο κύκλο εξάρτημα Κάτι σαν πυκνωτής... φυσικά χωρίς στοιχεία.

Βγάζουμε άκρη;

Ηλίας

----------


## antonis

Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει 

http://www.qsl.net/ns8o/Induction_Generator.html

----------


## Liakos2008

> Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει 
> 
> http://www.qsl.net/ns8o/Induction_Generator.html



Καλημέρα Αντώνη.

Το link που έδωσες έχει ήδη αναφερθεί ( 5-6 post πριν ) και ήδη το ψάχνουμε.
Εχεις κάτι άλλο σχετικό που μπορεί να βοηθήσει;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί η "κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας" στο www.earthpower.gr  ;

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

Το αντικείμενο στον κύκλο είναι θερμοασφάλεια και όχι πυκνωτής.

----------


## Liakos2008

> Το αντικείμενο στον κύκλο είναι θερμοασφάλεια και όχι πυκνωτής.



Ευτυχώς που είσαι και εσύ Φίλιππε. Αν περίμενα απο εμένα... όλα πυκνωτές θα τα έβγαζα.  :Wink: 

Απο τα υπόλοιπα σου λέει τίποτα; για γεννήτρια εννοώ.

Ευχαριστώ

Ηλίας

----------


## antonis

> Καλημέρα Αντώνη.
> 
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί η "κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας" στο www.earthpower.gr  ;
> 
> Ηλίας



Εως την Κυριακη πιστεύω να είναι έτοιμη. Θα είναι μία απλή κατασκευή με μοτέρ 24v 100w υπάρχουν αρκετές κατασκευές στο διαδύκτιο και κατατη γνώμη μου το πρόβλημα πάντα είναι τα εξοιδικευμένα εργαλεια που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε.

----------


## FILMAN

Θα κάνω μια σχετική δοκιμή πρώτα.

----------


## antonis

> Καλημέρα Αντώνη.
> 
> Το link που έδωσες έχει ήδη αναφερθεί ( 5-6 post πριν ) και ήδη το ψάχνουμε.
> Εχεις κάτι άλλο σχετικό που μπορεί να βοηθήσει;
> 
> Ηλίας



Παλιαότερα είχαμε προσπαθήσει να κατασκευάσουμε από μοτέρ εναλασώμενου αλάζοντας τον ρότορα με μαγνήτες. λόγω κακής κατασκευλης του ρότορα(απόσταση και διαστάσεις μαγνητών ή ισχύς μαγνητικού πεδίου) δεν είχαμε τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα σε ισχύ και τάση. Πιστεύω ότι αν χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν βάση ένα κύκλωμα όπως στα δυναμό αυτοκινήτου (για να μαγνητιστεί ο ρότορας) σε συνδιασμό με πυκνωτές (ανάλογα την κατασκευή του μοτέρ) κάτι θα καταφέρουμε. Ακόμα και αν ο ρότορας μαγνητιστεί και το μοτέρ παράγει ρεύμα θα σταματήσει αφού απομαγνητιστεί ο ρότορας αν βραχυκυκλώσουμε την έξοδο . οπότε πρέπει να μαγνητίσουμε ξανά τον ρότορα και στην συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή δίνοντας τάση στα πηνία του μοτέρ. Θέλει αρκετή υπόμονή και πολλές ιδέες και συμβουλές.

----------


## FILMAN

Παιδιά, θα καραφλιάσω! (Ψέμματα, είμαι ήδη καράφλας!) Ο τύπος έχει δίκιο! Χρησιμοποίησα έναν ασύγχρονο κινητήρα 8 πόλων 220V~ 93W από ανεμιστήρα κλιματιστικού. Εκμεταλλεύτηκα μόνο την κύρια περιέλιξη, στην οποία σύνδεσα παράλληλα των πυκνωτή λειτουργίας των 5μF του ίδιου κινητήρα. Έδωσα κίνηση από ένα δράπανο, προσαρμοσμένο κατευθείαν πάνω στον άξονα του μοτέρ. Ανεβάζοντας στροφές, ο κινητήρας γυρνάει τρελά, ώσπου πάνω από ένα όριο στροφών αρχίζει να γονατίζει και τότε δίνει τάση στην έξοδο! Έβαλα μια λάμπα 230V 60 W και άναψε τόσο δυνατά που σε 2 sec κάηκε! Να διευκρινισω ότι η λάμπα πρέπει να είναι αποσυνδεμένη στην αρχή, αλλιώς η παραγωγή τάσης δεν ξεκινάει! Είναι καταπληκτικό! Δοκιμάστε το κι εσείς.

----------


## Liakos2008

> Παλιαότερα είχαμε προσπαθήσει να κατασκευάσουμε από μοτέρ εναλασώμενου αλάζοντας τον ρότορα με μαγνήτες. λόγω κακής κατασκευλης του ρότορα(απόσταση και διαστάσεις μαγνητών ή ισχύς μαγνητικού πεδίου) δεν είχαμε τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα σε ισχύ και τάση. Πιστεύω ότι αν χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν βάση ένα κύκλωμα όπως στα δυναμό αυτοκινήτου (για να μαγνητιστεί ο ρότορας) σε συνδιασμό με πυκνωτές (ανάλογα την κατασκευή του μοτέρ) κάτι θα καταφέρουμε. Ακόμα και αν ο ρότορας μαγνητιστεί και το μοτέρ παράγει ρεύμα θα σταματήσει αφού απομαγνητιστεί ο ρότορας αν βραχυκυκλώσουμε την έξοδο . οπότε πρέπει να μαγνητίσουμε ξανά τον ρότορα και στην συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή δίνοντας τάση στα πηνία του μοτέρ. Θέλει αρκετή υπόμονή και πολλές ιδέες και συμβουλές.



OK Αντώνη.

Αντε πάμε να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Γνώμες θέλουμε και ιδέες απ' όλους.
Αυριο ή μεθαύριο τελειώνω και την κατασκευή της βάσης που φτιάχνω και έτσι θα μπορώ να δουλεύω εύκολα και με ασφάλεια πανω απ' όλα, με διάφορα μοτέρ, διάφορες σχέσεις τροχαλιών, διάφορες ταχύτητες περιστροφής ( 0 - 4000 ) και ρυθμιζόμενη τάση διέγερσης ( D/C και A/C ).

Ηλίας

----------


## Liakos2008

> Παιδιά, θα καραφλιάσω! (Ψέμματα, είμαι ήδη καράφλας!) Ο τύπος έχει δίκιο! Χρησιμοποίησα έναν ασύγχρονο κινητήρα 8 πόλων 220V~ 93W από ανεμιστήρα κλιματιστικού. Εκμεταλλεύτηκα μόνο την κύρια περιέλιξη, στην οποία σύνδεσα παράλληλα των πυκνωτή λειτουργίας των 5μF του ίδιου κινητήρα. Έδωσα κίνηση από ένα δράπανο, προσαρμοσμένο κατευθείαν πάνω στον άξονα του μοτέρ. Ανεβάζοντας στροφές, ο κινητήρας γυρνάει τρελά, ώσπου πάνω από ένα όριο στροφών αρχίζει να γονατίζει και τότε δίνει τάση στην έξοδο! Έβαλα μια λάμπα 230V 60 W και άναψε τόσο δυνατά που σε 2 sec κάηκε! Να διευκρινισω ότι η λάμπα πρέπει να είναι αποσυνδεμένη στην αρχή, αλλιώς η παραγωγή τάσης δεν ξεκινάει! Είναι καταπληκτικό! Δοκιμάστε το κι εσείς.



Συγχαρητήρια Φίλιππε.

Αυτό είναι ( όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο post μου στον Αντώνη ) Ιδέες, γνώμες πειραματισμούς απ' όλους μας. Και θα βγεί άκρη.

Χαίρομαι που άρχισα αυτό το θέμα. Απ' ότι φαίνεται αξίζει να ασχοληθούμε. Σχετικοί και άσχετοι. ( όπως εγώ ). 

Για δώσε μας περισσότερες πληρόφορίες. Και μην ξεχνάς την περίπτωση με το επαγωγικό μοτέρ. Δες τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασα μήπως και βρούμε κάποια άκρη.

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

Μα με επαγωγικό μοτέρ έκανα τη δοκιμή! Άρα γίνεται και με το δικό σου!

----------


## antonis

> Παιδιά, θα καραφλιάσω! (Ψέμματα, είμαι ήδη καράφλας!) Ο τύπος έχει δίκιο! Χρησιμοποίησα έναν ασύγχρονο κινητήρα 8 πόλων 220V~ 93W από ανεμιστήρα κλιματιστικού. Εκμεταλλεύτηκα μόνο την κύρια περιέλιξη, στην οποία σύνδεσα παράλληλα των πυκνωτή λειτουργίας των 5μF του ίδιου κινητήρα. Έδωσα κίνηση από ένα δράπανο, προσαρμοσμένο κατευθείαν πάνω στον άξονα του μοτέρ. Ανεβάζοντας στροφές, ο κινητήρας γυρνάει τρελά, ώσπου πάνω από ένα όριο στροφών αρχίζει να γονατίζει και τότε δίνει τάση στην έξοδο! Έβαλα μια λάμπα 230V 60 W και άναψε τόσο δυνατά που σε 2 sec κάηκε! Να διευκρινισω ότι η λάμπα πρέπει να είναι αποσυνδεμένη στην αρχή, αλλιώς η παραγωγή τάσης δεν ξεκινάει! Είναι καταπληκτικό! Δοκιμάστε το κι εσείς.



Μπράβο οπότε το πρώτο στάδιο πέτυχε. Άλαξε τους πυκνωτές

----------


## FILMAN

Τι εννοείς "να αλλάξω τους πυκνωτές";

----------


## Liakos2008

Με έχετε τρελάνει.
Είμαστε πολύ κοντά στη λύση και κολλάω σε λεπτομέρειες ( βασικές όμως ).
Που θα βρώ την κύρια περιέληξη στο μοτέρ των 5 καλωδίων ( δείτε φωτο σε προηγούμενο post ).

Καμιά ιδέα; Αντε ρε παιδιά.

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

Για να σε βοηθήσω, πρέπει να με βοηθήσεις πρώτα εσύ! Κάνε το εξής: Αρίθμησε τα 5 καλώδια ως 1, 2, 3, 4 και 5. Στη συνέχεια μέτρα όλους τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς αντιστάσεων μεταξύ τους, δηλαδή τους:
1-2
1-3
1-4
1-5
2-3
2-4
2-5
3-4
3-5
4-5
Και θα σου πω...

----------


## Liakos2008

> Για να σε βοηθήσω, πρέπει να με βοηθήσεις πρώτα εσύ! Κάνε το εξής: Αρίθμησε τα 5 καλώδια ως 1, 2, 3, 4 και 5. Στη συνέχεια μέτρα όλους τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς αντιστάσεων μεταξύ τους, δηλαδή τους:
> 1-2
> 1-3
> 1-4
> 1-5
> 2-3
> 2-4
> 2-5
> 3-4
> ...



Εννοείς να μετρήσω ακριβώς την αντίσταση και να σου πω τιμές;

Γιατί εάν θέλεις με τον απλό τρόπο ( του beep... ) το έχω κάνει 

Μόνο σε 2 καλώδια κλείνω κύκλωμα.

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

> Εννοείς να μετρήσω ακριβώς την αντίσταση και να σου πω τιμές; (Ακριβώς!)
> 
> Γιατί εάν θέλεις με τον απλό τρόπο ( του beep... ) το έχω κάνει 
> 
> Μόνο σε 2 καλώδια κλείνω κύκλωμα.
> 
> Ηλίας



Όχι, σε όλα πρέπει να βρίσκεις συνέχεια. Αν όχι, τότε κάπου η περιέλιξη έχει διακοπή.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Για τη δυνατότητα μετατροπής κιν βραχ. Δρομέα σε γεννήτρια έγραψα στο 20-04-10 21-35 μήνυμα μου αλλά υποστήριξα ότι δεν είναι εκμεταλ η παραγόμενη ενέργεια
αν είναι εκμεταλλεύσιμη είναι κάτι που αγνοούσα
20-04-10 21-35  
Σίγουρα όχι σαν γεννήτρια (*) μιας και είναι βραχ/νου δρομέα αλλά πιθανόν να σε ενδιαφέρει σαν κινητήρας προκειμένου δώσεις κίνηση όπου εσύ χρειάζεσαι.
(*) αν και αυτό υπό ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις συμβαίνει και αν συμβεί δεν είναι εκμεταλλεύσιμο, αλλά είναι εν δυνάμει επικίνδυνο για τους Ανθρώπους και την εγκατάσταση‼
Η ανάπτυξη του ώμος δεν είναι του παρόντος θέματος 
__________________

----------


## FILMAN

Είδες τελικά που είναι εκμεταλλεύσιμο; Ούτε εγώ το περίμενα! Γιατί σκεφτόμουνα να δοθεί διέγερση στο στάτορα με συνεχές ρεύμα, αλλά η παραγόμενη ενέργεια θα καταναλωνόταν πάνω στο βραχυκυκλωμένο δρομέα και όχι πάνω σε κάποιο φορτίο. Άρα θα ήταν άχρηστο ως γεννήτρια, θα ήταν χρήσιμο μόνο ως ηλεκτρικό φρένο...

----------


## nikolaras

Μπράβο,για την προσπάθεια, θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ μία από αυτές τις μέρες να κάνω κάτι παρόμοιο.
Σε περίπτωση που το μοτέρ έχει ψήκτρες, τις βραχυκυκλώνουμε;

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν υπάρχει επαγωγικό ασύγχρονο μοτέρ με ψήκτρες...

----------


## nikolaras

Βρήκα, ένα μοτέρ παλιό, από πλυντήριο με ψήκτρες και σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό για πειράματα.

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό με διέγερση στο στάτορα, βγάζει συνεχές στα καρβουνάκια.

----------


## nikolaras

Στο στάτορα, πρέπει να έχει 3 περιελίξεις, γιατί κάπου γράφει 1500 , 1000 και 600 στροφές.
Πως θα διεγείρω τον στάτορα; και σε ποιό πηνίο;
Και πως θα βρω το πηνίο με τις λίγες στροφές που χρειάζομαι;
Πολλά ρωτάω, αλλά είμαι ολίγον τι άσχετος με κινητήρες, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Ηλία 
Έγραψες στις 20-04 -10 21-48 Σαν κινητήρας δουλέυει κανονικά προφανώς εννοούσες επάνω στο πλυντήριο, ερωτώ λοιπόν είχες Δ/Ξ ΚΑΙ Α/Ρ περιστροφή στη μικρή ταχύτητα, το ίδιο και στη μεγάλη η κάτι το διαφορετικό?

----------


## Liakos2008

> Ηλία 
> Έγραψες στις 20-04 -10 21-48 Σαν κινητήρας δουλέυει κανονικά προφανώς εννοούσες επάνω στο πλυντήριο, ερωτώ λοιπόν είχες Δ/Ξ ΚΑΙ Α/Ρ περιστροφή στη μικρή ταχύτητα, το ίδιο και στη μεγάλη η κάτι το διαφορετικό?



Καλησπέρα Ηλία.

Είχα χαμηλή ταχύτητα δεξιά και αριστερά και υψηλή ταχύτητα ( στήψιμο) μόνο δεξιά.

Ηλίας

----------


## antonis

> Τι εννοείς "να αλλάξω τους πυκνωτές";



Εννοώ ότι αλάζοντας τον πυκνωτή ίσως δεις διαφορά την τάση. Σε άλλο post είπες ότι έκαψες μία λάμπα οπότε τα volt ήταν πάνω από 220.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Ηλία
Για κοίτα σ αυτό κωδικό που μου έδωσε 941301432 ήταν και αυτό αρχικά με 5 άκρα,
3 πυκνωτές, αλλά έχει φυγ διακόπτη
για ότι θέλεις συμπλ είμαι στη διάθεση σου

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Φίλιππε. Οι μετρήσεις που μου ζήτησες:

1-2...........  55,9
1-3...........  56,1
1-4...........  15,8
1-5...........  39,0
2-3...........  72,8
2-4...........  71
2-5...........  94,2
3-4...........  71,3
3-5...........  94,5
4-5...........  54,2

Εάν ενδιαφέρει με το beeper έχω στα : 1-4 και 1-5

Για πες τι γίνεται;

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Φίλιππε. Οι μετρήσεις που μου ζήτησες:
> 
> 1-2........... 55,9
> 1-3........... 56,1
> 1-4........... 15,8
> 1-5........... 39,0
> 2-3........... 72,8
> ...



Ωραία αυτά ήθελα. Σε λίγο τα αποτελέσματα...

----------


## FILMAN

Να οι περιελίξεις σου! Η κύρια περιέλιξη του στυψίματος είναι η 1-4. Χρησιμοποίησε αυτήν και αν τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι καλά δοκίμασε την 1-5. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να το αξιοποιήσεις και ως μοτέρ, πές μου να σου πω πώς.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλημέρα σε όλους
Ηλία πόσους πυκνωτές είχε το πλ...

----------


## FILMAN

1 πυκνωτή έχουν Ηλία, γύρω στα 15 - 20 μF.

----------


## Liakos2008

Πάμε γερά παιδιά.

Ξεκινάω δοκιμές Φίλιππε και ενημερώνω σχετικά.

Ηλία όπως είπε και ο Φίλιππος έχω ένα πυκνωτή.

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Γιατί σκεφτόμουνα να δοθεί διέγερση στο στάτορα με συνεχές ρεύμα, αλλά η παραγόμενη ενέργεια θα καταναλωνόταν πάνω στο βραχυκυκλωμένο δρομέα και όχι πάνω σε κάποιο φορτίο.



Φίλιππα
Ανεξάρτητα τι λέω εγώ περί <<καφέ>> έκανες σωστή εκτίμηση κατά 99% –αφήνω το 1% για απρόβλεπτους παράγοντες- για τον δεύτερο κινητήρα-γεννήτρια <<γεννήτρια>> του φίλου μας Liakos2008.
Για πες ώμος μερικά για αυτό το μήνυμα σου
_Γιατί σκεφτόμουνα να δοθεί διέγερση στο στάτορα με συνεχές ρεύμα, αλλά η παραγόμενη ενέργεια θα καταναλωνόταν_ _πάνω στο βραχυκυκλωμένο δρομέα και όχι πάνω σε κάποιο φορτίο_

Έστω α) ότι κάνεις διπλή τομή στον ένα δακτύλιο(του στάτη) σύνδεσης των κατά μήκος του άξονα του κινητήρα ροηφόρων αγωγών χωρίζοντας αυτόν σε 2 ίσα μέρη
Και β) όλοι οι αγωγοί του στάτη έχουν κατάλληλη μόνωση με τον πυρήνα .
Πώς θα έπαιρνες την παραγ ηλ τάση από το δρομέα?

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Ηλιας Α*  
_Μιας και ο κινητήρας δεν είναι βραχ/νου δρομέα και αν λειτουργεί θα δουλέψει σαν_
_γεννήτρια_ 






> Από τα λόγια σου πιάνομαι, μιας και οι γνώσεις μου΄για το αντικείμενο είναι περιορισμένες.



Φίλε μου
Λέμε όταν βρέχει κατά έχει 95% συννεφιά δε μπορούμε να ισχυριστούμε ότι αν έχει συννεφιά κατά 95% βρέχει.

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλημέρα.

Δυστυχώς δεν είχα αποτέλεσμα με την συνδεσμολογία Φίλιππε.
Ουτε στο 1-4 ούτε στο 1-5.

Ξανασύνδεσα το μοτέρ στην συσκευή και κάνω κάποιες μετρήσεις μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη.

Εχω λοιπόν:

μεταξύ 1-2 έχω 220V  στις αργές ( αριστερά - δεξιά )
μεταξύ 1-3 έχω 220V  στις αργές ( αριστερά - δεξιά ) το ίδιο με το πρώτο
μεταξύ 1-4 δεν έχω σε καμία περίπτωση
μεταξύ 1-5 έχω 220V μόνο στο στήψιμο.

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά στους εωρτάζοντες 
θα ήθελα να μου ενθυμίσετε πως μπορούμε να βρούμε, τη στρεφ κινητική ενέργεια που έχουν οι κινητήρες αυτοί (πλυντ) αμέσως μετά τη παύση τροφοδοσίας των,
με τα εξής δεδομένα.
Α) η μάζα είναι ομοιόμορφα ακτινικά κατανεμημένει και είναι……………………………..2 kg
Β) ο άξονας που προεξέχει από το ρότορα έχει αμελητέα μάζα……………………..0 
Γ) η ακτίνα του ροτ είναι ………………………………………………………………………………………50 mm
Δ) οι στροφές είναι………………………………………………………………………………………….. 2820 u/min
Ε) ο παραμ μαγνητ είναι…………………………………………………………………………………………0
Και βεβαίως πακέτο με τον τύπο(ους) συνοδεία των μέτρων τους.

Προς τον Ηλία
Βρήκες το σχέδιο στο http://www.imageshack.us/ –άσχετα αν το χρειάζεσαι-.
Έχω στη καβάντζα κινητήρα βραχ δρ που οι ωμ/σεις που έκανα πλησιάζουν τις δικές σου με τα εξής στοιχεία.
MEP MANTE IN ROMANIA TIPO M 12.91.65 POLI 2 12

HP 0,12 ? 0,08? 
gp 2820 420 
14 μf 450v

Όταν βγήκε οπό το πλην δούλευε με ελαφρό σφυρ του εμπρ roulmanαν 
το θέλεις σου το στέλνω 5-6€ κάνουν
τα μετ/κα αν εσύ δε και αν κάποιο άλλο μέλος το θέλει ευχαρ το στέλνω 
. Αν έχεις skypehmessengenκαι θέλεις Να επικ/με μου απαντάς με ΠΜ

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλημέρα Ηλία.

Κάθε σχέδιο είναι χρήσιμο( και ας μην χρειάζεται άμεσα ). Για να το πάρω όμως πρέπει να μου στείλεις το link για την εικόνα ( αυτό που έστειλες είναι για το site).
Θα πάς στο λογαριασμό σου, θα επιλέξεις την εικόνα και θα κάνεις ( μενου δεξιά ) create link for forum.
Μετά θα κάνεις copy αυτό που θα σου βγάλει και θα το βάλεις σε μήνυμα εδώ.

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππα
> Ανεξάρτητα τι λέω εγώ περί <<καφέ>> έκανες σωστή εκτίμηση κατά 99% –αφήνω το 1% για απρόβλεπτους παράγοντες- για τον δεύτερο κινητήρα-γεννήτρια <<γεννήτρια>> του φίλου μας Liakos2008.
> Για πες ώμος μερικά για αυτό το μήνυμα σου
> _Γιατί σκεφτόμουνα να δοθεί διέγερση στο στάτορα με συνεχές ρεύμα, αλλά η παραγόμενη ενέργεια θα καταναλωνόταν_ _πάνω στο βραχυκυκλωμένο δρομέα και όχι πάνω σε κάποιο φορτίο_
> 
> Έστω α) ότι κάνεις διπλή τομή στον ένα δακτύλιο(του στάτη) σύνδεσης των κατά μήκος του άξονα του κινητήρα ροηφόρων αγωγών χωρίζοντας αυτόν σε 2 ίσα μέρη
> Και β) όλοι οι αγωγοί του στάτη έχουν κατάλληλη μόνωση με τον πυρήνα .
> Πώς θα έπαιρνες την παραγ ηλ τάση από το δρομέα?



Δεν κατάλαβα τι είναι αυτό που ρωτάς. Μπορείς να το πεις πιο απλά;

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν είχα αποτέλεσμα με την συνδεσμολογία Φίλιππε.
> Ουτε στο 1-4 ούτε στο 1-5.
> 
> Έβαλες ένα πυκνωτή εκεί, και έδωσες αρκετές στροφές; Χωρίς φορτίο αρχικά. Εμένα έτσι ξεκίνησε.
> 
> Ξανασύνδεσα το μοτέρ στην συσκευή (ποια συσκευή; ) και κάνω κάποιες μετρήσεις μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη.
> 
> ...



Αν κατάλαβα καλά οι παραπάνω μετρήσεις είναι το τί μετράς κατά τη λειτουργία ως μοτέρ;

----------


## Liakos2008

Γεια Φίλιππε.

Ακριβώς έτσι. Εβαλα τον δικό του πυκνωτή. (12,5 μF - 450V ) παράλληλα με τα άκρα και έδωσα στροφές. σίγουρα πάνω από 2000. Δεν 'εγινε τίποτα.
Ούτε την παραμικρή αντίσταση. ούτε μιλιβόλτ.
Ερώτηση: μπορεί το πολύμετρό μου να θεωρηθεί φορτίο;

Οταν λέω συσκευή εννοώ το πλυντήριο. το έβαλα και το δούλεψα ως μοτέρ τόσο στο πλύσιμο ( αργά αριστ. δεξιά ) όσο και στο στήψιμο ( γρήγορα μόνο αροστερά )
Τα αποτελέσματα σου τα έγραψα. 
Μια ερώτηση. Ο πυκνωτής που είχε πάνω ήταν βιδωμένος στο σασί με μια χοντρή κεντρική βίδα. Είναι μόνο για στήριξη ή πρέεπι να γειώνει... Γιατί όταν το περιέστρεφα με την δική μας συνδεσμολογία ο πυκνωτής δεν ακουμπούσε πουθενα. 

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

> Γεια Φίλιππε.
> 
> Ακριβώς έτσι. Εβαλα τον δικό του πυκνωτή. (12,5 μF - 450V ) παράλληλα με τα άκρα και έδωσα στροφές. σίγουρα πάνω από 2000. (Εγώ πλησίασα τις 2500 για να αρχίσει να βγάζει. Εσένα πιθανότατα θέλει πολύ περισσότερες εφόσον το τύλιγμα του στυψίματος αποκλείεται να είναι 8 πόλων! Για δοκίμασε με τα άκρα 1-2 ή 1-3 (το ίδιο είναι) που αντιστοιχούν σε μεγαλύτερο πλήθος πόλων = χαμηλότερες στροφές) Δεν 'εγινε τίποτα.
> Ούτε την παραμικρή αντίσταση (αντίσταση; ) . ούτε μιλιβόλτ.
> Ερώτηση: μπορεί το πολύμετρό μου να θεωρηθεί φορτίο; (Όχι.)
> 
> Οταν λέω συσκευή εννοώ το πλυντήριο. το έβαλα και το δούλεψα ως μοτέρ τόσο στο πλύσιμο ( αργά αριστ. δεξιά ) όσο και στο στήψιμο ( γρήγορα μόνο αροστερά )
> Τα αποτελέσματα σου τα έγραψα. 
> Μια ερώτηση. Ο πυκνωτής που είχε πάνω ήταν βιδωμένος στο σασί με μια χοντρή κεντρική βίδα. Είναι μόνο για στήριξη ή πρέεπι να γειώνει... Γιατί όταν το περιέστρεφα με την δική μας συνδεσμολογία ο πυκνωτής δεν ακουμπούσε πουθενα. 
> ...



Όχι, είναι βίδα Μ8 μόνο για στήριξη. Για δώσε για μερικά λεπτά συνεχές ρεύμα στα άκρα 1-4 να μαγνητιστεί λίγο ο ρότορας, και μετά ξαναδοκίμασε.

----------


## Liakos2008

OK Θα δοκιμάσω.

Μια ακόμα ερώτηση.
Γιατί τα άκρα 1-2 και 1-3 δίνουν 220 με αριστερή και δεξιά περιστροφή;
Δεν θα έπρεπε το ένα 1-2 να δίνει μόνο στην αριστερή και αντίστοιχα το 1-3 μόνο στην δεξιά;

A/C να δώσω στο 1-4 σίγουρα; Γιατί κατά την λειτουργία του στυψίματος 220 έχω στο 1-5.
Το 1-4 δεν δείνει ταση σε καμία λειτουργία.

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

> OK Θα δοκιμάσω.
> 
> Μια ακόμα ερώτηση.
> Γιατί τα άκρα 1-2 και 1-3 δίνουν 220 με αριστερή και δεξιά περιστροφή;
> Δεν θα έπρεπε το ένα 1-2 να δίνει μόνο στην αριστερή και αντίστοιχα το 1-3 μόνο στην δεξιά; (Όχι, γιατί οι περιελίξεις στις οποίες καταλήγουν αυτά χρησιμοποιούνται ως κύρια και βοηθητική εκ περιτροπής, και κατά συνέπεια είναι πανομοιότυπες. Για να δημιουργηθεί λοιπόν στρεφόμενο πεδίο, θέλουν και οι δυο 220V με τη διαφορά ότι τα ρεύματα που τις διαρρέουν πρέπει νάχουν διαφορά 90 μοίρες. Αυτή ακριβώς τη διαφορά δημιουργεί ο πυκνωτής.)
> 
> A/C να δώσω στο 1-4 σίγουρα; Γιατί κατά την λειτουργία του στυψίματος 220 έχω στο 1-5.
> Το 1-4 δεν δείνει ταση σε καμία λειτουργία. (Πρέπει να έχεις τάση μόνο κατά το στύψιμο στο 1-4. (ο πυκνωτής συνδέεται μεταξύ 4 και 5 για το στύψιμο.)
> 
> Ηλίας



 :Smile:

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Εχουμε και λέμε.

Κατά την λειτουργία ως μοτέρ:

1-2 και 1-3 έχω 220V στις αργές ανεξαρτήτως φοράς περιστροφής. Στις γρήγορες τίποτα.

1-4 και 1-5 έχω 220 V στις γρήγορες. μόνο αριστερόστροφα.

Κατά την λειτουργία ως γεννήτρια:

στα 1-4 και 1-5 με πυκνωτή παράλληλα και περιστροφή περίπου στις 2000 στροφές τίποτα.

στα 1-2 και 1-3 πάλι με τον πυκνωτή παράλληλα έχω 6,5 V A/C στις 1500 στροφές περίπου.

Φίλιππε στο προηγούμενο post με την λέξη "αντίσταση" εννοούσα φρενάρισμα του κινητήρα.

Ξαναείδα λίγο το άρθρο για το οποίο άρχισα τα συγκεκριμένα πειράματα και πρόσεξα οτι ο τύπος εκεί λέει πως θα χρειαστεί να πειραματιστούμε με τους πυκνωτές έως ότου βγάλει τάση.
 Φίλιππε μήπως ήταν τυχαίο που το δικό σου έβγαλε με την πρώτη; Μπορείς και έχεις κάποιο άλλο παρόμοιο μοτέρ να κάνεις πάλι δοκιμή να δούμε τι θα γίνει; Η μπορείς στο ίδιο να το κάνεις με άλλο πυκνωτή;

Ηλίας

----------


## gep58

Εγώ με τη σειρά μου,
θέλω να ρωτήσω τον Φίλλιπο πως από τις ωμικές μετρήσεις του Ηλία βρήκε  τα άκρα του κινητήρα. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ή κάποιο μπούσουλα 
θα ήθελα να μου τον γνωρίσει.

Επίσης απ΄ότι ξέρω αυτού του τύπου οι κινητήρες (δίστροφοι πλυντηρίων) έχουν 2 ξεχωριστές περιελήξεις για τις αργές και γρήγορες στροφές.
Κάθε περιέληξη έχει ένα κύριο κι ένα βοηθητικό τύλιγμα, και στο συγκεκριμένο κινητήρα ο ουδέτερος είναι κοινός. Το τύλιγμα L5 που εμφανίζει στο σχέδιο ο Φίλλιπος τι τύλιγμα είναι ;

gep58

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, παλαιούς και νέους. Καλώς ήλθες gep58 στην παρέα.

Μελέτησα εκτενέστερα το αγγλικό κείμενο που είχα ανεβάσει και στο οποίο όλοι βασιστήκαμε για τα πειράματά μας και είδα τα εξής:

«I've only found one motor that would not consistently generate (out of a dozen or so that I've tried over the years) and it was one with a bunch of wiring coming out of it; it may have been a multi-speed AC motor.»

Άρα μάλλον τα μοτέρ των πλυντηρίων ( 2 ή περισσοτέρων ταχυτήτων ) δεν κάνουν για την συγκεκριμένη δουλειά.

«The capacitors used must be the type designated as "running" capacitors and NOT "starting" capacitors.»

Μήπως έχουμε κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα;

«It is necessary to experiment to find the best value of capacitance to get one working. Start with about 150 to 200 uf for motors 1 horsepower and under.»

Εμείς «δουλεύουμε» με μF. Να το συζητήσουμε; ( δεν ξέρω και πολλά )

Τέλος, Φίλιππε έκανες τα δεύτερα πειράματα που είπαμε χρησιμοποιώντας άλλο μοτέρ ή άλλο / ους πυκνωτή / ές να δούμε τι αποτελέσματα θα έχεις; Μήπως ήταν τυχαίο το γεγονός; Είπες σου έκαψε την λάμπα ( πυρακτώσεως ) σε 2 sec. Πόσα Volt έβγαλε άραγε; Το ξαναέκανες το πείραμα με άλλη λάμπα ή άλλο φορτίο; Μέτρησες τάση; Δουλεύει στάνταρ το όλο εγχείρημα;

Θα χαρώ να ακούσω γνώμες.

Ηλίας

***  Αύριο κανόνισα και θα έχω ένα μοτέρ κλιματιστικού ( ανεμιστήρας εξ. μονάδας ) με τον " μαμακίσιο πυκνωτή " για να δοκιμάσω και εγώ το πείραμα του Φίλιππου με τα ίδια ακριβώς δεδομένα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Εχουμε και λέμε.
> 
> Κατά την λειτουργία ως μοτέρ:
> 
> 1-2 και 1-3 έχω 220V στις αργές ανεξαρτήτως φοράς περιστροφής. Στις γρήγορες τίποτα. (Σωστά)
> 
> 1-4 και 1-5 έχω 220 V στις γρήγορες. μόνο αριστερόστροφα. (Σωστά)
> ...



Άλλο μοτέρ δεν έχω τώρα πρόχειρο, μπορώ να φέρω όμως αύριο μαζί μου διάφορους πυκνωτές να δω τι θα γίνει...

----------


## FILMAN

> Εγώ με τη σειρά μου,
> θέλω να ρωτήσω τον Φίλλιπο πως από τις ωμικές μετρήσεις του Ηλία βρήκε τα άκρα του κινητήρα. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ή κάποιο μπούσουλα 
> θα ήθελα να μου τον γνωρίσει.
> (Όχι, απλώς με βάση τις γνώσεις σου πάνω στους κινητήρες και τις μετρήσεις που παίρνεις, βρίσκεις τι πρέπει να έχει μέσα το μοτέρ.)
> 
> Επίσης απ΄ότι ξέρω αυτού του τύπου οι κινητήρες (δίστροφοι πλυντηρίων) έχουν 2 ξεχωριστές περιελήξεις για τις αργές και γρήγορες στροφές.
> Κάθε περιέληξη έχει ένα κύριο κι ένα βοηθητικό τύλιγμα, και στο συγκεκριμένο κινητήρα ο ουδέτερος είναι κοινός. Το τύλιγμα L5 που εμφανίζει στο σχέδιο ο Φίλλιπος τι τύλιγμα είναι ;
> 
> gep58



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι και έτσι. Με τις τιμές αντίστασης που έχω δώσει στο διάγραμμα υπολόγισε τις αντιστάσεις που φαίνονται στους διάφορους συνδυασμούς ακροδεκτών, και σύγκρινέ τις με αυτές που μέτρησε ο Ηλίας.

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, παλαιούς και νέους. Καλώς ήλθες gep58 στην παρέα.
> 
> Μελέτησα εκτενέστερα το αγγλικό κείμενο που είχα ανεβάσει και στο οποίο όλοι βασιστήκαμε για τα πειράματά μας και είδα τα εξής:
> 
> «I've only found one motor that would not consistently generate (out of a dozen or so that I've tried over the years) and it was one with a bunch of wiring coming out of it; it may have been a multi-speed AC motor.»
> 
> Άρα μάλλον τα μοτέρ των πλυντηρίων ( 2 ή περισσοτέρων ταχυτήτων ) δεν κάνουν για την συγκεκριμένη δουλειά.
> 
> Κάνουν, άλλωστε ο τύπος λέει ότι μπορείς να το μαγνητίσεις κάπως μόνιμα εφαρμόζοντας συνεχές ρεύμα για κάποιο διάστημα. Άλλωστε, η διαφορά με τα άλλα μοτέρ είναι ότι αυτό έχει παραπάνω περιελίξεις, που εμείς όμως θα τις αφήσουμε αχρησιμοποίητες.
> ...



Να διευκρινίσω ότι το δικό μου μοτέρ ήταν ανεμιστήρας εσωτ. μονάδας από κλιματιστικό "ντουλάπα" FUJITEC eco.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Φλίππα
Έχεις δη στο κινητήρα αυτόν που δοκίμασες και δούλεψε έστω για λίγο σαν γεννήτρια έχει βοηθ περιέλιξη κανονική δηλ περίπου όμοια με την κύρια η έχει 2 -4 χάλκινες μπάρες στα πέδηλα
των πόλων ?

----------


## FILMAN

> Φλίππα
> Έχεις δη στο κινητήρα αυτόν που δοκίμασες και δούλεψε έστω για λίγο σαν γεννήτρια έχει βοηθ περιέλιξη κανονική δηλ περίπου όμοια με την κύρια η έχει 2 -4 χάλκινες μπάρες στα πέδηλα
> των πόλων ?



Όχι Ηλία, είναι επαγωγικός ασύγχρονος κινητήρας, και όχι κινητήρας με βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες. Αν ήταν τέτοιος δεν θα συνοδευόταν και από πυκνωτή λειτουργίας.

----------


## FILMAN

Το ξαναέκανα. Τώρα μου ξεκινάει και με τη λάμπα ενωμένη στην έξοδο. Το πολύμετρο δείχνει πάνω από 1000 βολτ αλλά προφανώς η μέτρηση είναι λάθος. Θα πρέπει να δω τι έξοδο έχω με παλμογράφο.

----------


## FILMAN

Μετά από μερικές εκκινήσεις υπό φορτίο δεν ξαναξεκινάει, και πρέπει να βγάλει κανείς το φορτίο, να ξεκινήσει το μοτέρ να βγάζει τάση, και τότε να ξαναβάλει το φορτίο.

----------


## Liakos2008

> Μετά από μερικές εκκινήσεις υπό φορτίο δεν ξαναξεκινάει, και πρέπει να βγάλει κανείς το φορτίο, να ξεκινήσει το μοτέρ να βγάζει τάση, και τότε να ξαναβάλει το φορτίο.



Καλησπέρα 

Φίλιππε όταν σταματάς την περιστροφή έχεις ακόμα συνδεμένο το φορτίο;
Γιατί αυτό μάλλον το απομαγνητίζει. Δοκίμασε να αφαιρέσεις το φορτίο πρίν σταματήσει η περιστροφή του.

Σχετικά με τα 1000 Volt απο συχνότητα πως τα πας; Βαση των δεδομένων αυτό πρέπει να βγάζει 60 Hz όταν περιστρέφεται λίγο πιο πάνω απο τις στροφές του ώς κινητήρας. εκεί λογικά θα βγάλει και τα 220 Volt. Εαν είναι από ανεμιστήρα κλιματιστικού ( χωρίς ιμάντα και τροχαλίες ) σίγουρα περιστρέφεται με πολύ λιγότερες στροφές από τις 2500 που είπες οτι το γυρνάς εσύ. δεν δοκιμάζεις αε χαμηλότερες με κριτήριο πότε θα βγάλεις τα 60 Hz;

Λέω και παλι δεν ξέρω πολλά υποθέσεις κάνω. Εγώ ακόμα καμία τύχη με το πλυντηριομοτέρ.

Ηλίας

----------


## gep58

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, παλαιούς  και νέους. Καλώς ήλθες gep58 στην παρέα.



Ηλία,
σου θυμίζω ότι είμαι εδώ απο την αρχη του θέματος "Μοτέρ πλυντηρίου ως γεννήτρια" με εμφανίσεις ήδη στα post #14, #18 και #22.
Παρακολουθώ τα γραφόμενα μέχρι στιγμής και ομολογώ ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει για ποιόν λόγο έχουν γραφεί τόσες σελίδες.
Προσπαθείτε να κάνετε ένα ασύγχρονο κινητήρα βραχυκυκλωμένου δρομέα να λειτουργήσει σαν γεννήτρια :::
Αφού το έχουν βρεί αυτό δεκάδες χρόνια πρίν...
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%97%...81%CE%B1%CF%82
Μεταξύ των άλλων αναφέρονται τα εξής
Οι ηλεκτροκινητήρες διακρίνονται σε *"συνεχούς ρεύματος" (DC motors)*  και σε *"εναλλασσόμενου ρεύματος" (AC motors)*. Οι  ηλεκτρoκινητήρες εναλλασσόμενου ρεύματος διακρίνονται επιμέρους στους  *"ασύγχρονους"* *ή "επαγωγικούς κινητήρες"* και στους "σύγχρονους  κινητήρες".
*
"Το αντιστρεπτό της χρήσης των ηλεκτροκινητήρων τονίζεται ότι ισχύει μόνο  σε μηχανές συνεχούς ρεύματος. Οι κινητήρες AC (εναλλασσόμενου ρεύματος)  δεν μοιάζουν απόλυτα προς τις γεννήτριες και ουδέποτε είναι δυνατή η  αντιστροφή παραγωγής έργου κατά την χρήση τους.*"





> (Όχι, απλώς με βάση τις γνώσεις σου πάνω στους  κινητήρες και τις μετρήσεις που παίρνεις, βρίσκεις τι πρέπει να έχει  μέσα το μοτέρ.)







> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι και έτσι.  Με τις τιμές αντίστασης που έχω δώσει στο διάγραμμα υπολόγισε τις  αντιστάσεις που φαίνονται στους διάφορους συνδυασμούς ακροδεκτών, και  σύγκρινέ τις με αυτές που μέτρησε ο Ηλίας.



Φίλλιπε,
όπως καταλαβαίνεις ότι γνώσεις και να έχεις πάνω στους κινητήρες με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν καταλήγεις πουθενά και δεν μπορείς να βρείς καμιά συνδεσμολογία των τυλιγμάτων ενός κινητήρα αν δεν το εξακριβώσεις από τις συνδέσεις στο εσωτερικό του.
Το L5 στο σχέδιό σου δεν υφίσταται στην πραγματικότητα, και θεωρώ ότι το έβαλες για να σου "βγούν" οι τιμές που ήθελες...

gep58

----------


## nveli

> *
> "Το αντιστρεπτό της χρήσης των ηλεκτροκινητήρων τονίζεται ότι ισχύει μόνο  σε μηχανές συνεχούς ρεύματος. Οι κινητήρες AC (εναλλασσόμενου ρεύματος)  δεν μοιάζουν απόλυτα προς τις γεννήτριες και ουδέποτε είναι δυνατή η  αντιστροφή παραγωγής έργου κατά την χρήση τους.*"



Θα διαφωνήσω με τον μη αντιστρεπτό των μηχανών AC, ακόμα και μια ασύγχρονη μηχανή μπορεί να αλλάξει τεταρτημόριο λειτουργίας και να γίνει από κινητήρας γεννήτρια. Επιπλέον ασύγχρονες γεννήτριες υπάρχουν αλλά έχουν συγκεκριμένες και λίγες εφαρμογές.

----------


## gep58

Νίκο,
επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνω το "τεταρτημόριο λειτουργίας" τι είναι αν έχεις την καλωσύνη να πεις κάποια πράγματα...




> Επιπλέον ασύγχρονες γεννήτριες υπάρχουν αλλά έχουν συγκεκριμένες και  λίγες εφαρμογές.



δηλ εννοείς ότι είναι ασύγχρονοι κινητήρες βραχυκυκλωμένου δρομέα οι οποίοι κατ΄αντιστροφή παραγωγής του έργου γίνονται γεννήτριες :

gep58

----------


## Liakos2008

Γιώργο ( gep58 )

Συγγνώμη εάν σε προσέβαλα. Δεν ήταν σκόπιμο. Απλά είχες πολύ καιρό να γράψεις.

Όσο για τις τόσες σελίδες που έχουν γραφτεί όπως λες, δεν νομίζω ότι γράφτηκαν τσάμπα. Το θέμα άρχισε με κινητήρα με ψήκτρες και γράφτηκαν αρκετά έως ότου ασχοληθούμε με τον επαγωγικό.

Είναι γνωστό ότι οι κινητήρες αυτοί δεν κάνουν «απόλυτα» για γεννήτριες. Κανένας όμως δεν αμφισβητεί την λειτουργία τους ως γεννήτριες κάτω από συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις.
Εάν παίρναμε όμως όλοι ως στάνταρ τα πράγματα τότε δεν θα υπήρχε καμία αναζήτηση, κανένας αντίλογος, καμία έρευνα. Δεν θα υπήρχαν στο διαδίκτυο όλες αυτές οι πληροφορίες ( λάθος ή σωστές ), δεν θα υπήρχε κάν λόγος ύπαρξης αυτού του site( για ανταλλαγή απόψεων και πειραματισμών ) μιας και όλοι θα απευθύνονταν στο Wikipedia και σε θεωρίες αποδεδειγμένες ( όπως χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρεις ) εδώ και δεκαετίες.

Και πάλι λέω ότι σέβομαι τις γνώσεις σου και τις απόψεις σου αλλά μην μου ζητάς να μην αμφισβητώ. Στο κάτω κάτω δεν ξέρεις ποτέ τι πρόκειται να βγεί έστω και κατά τύχη.

Ηλίας

----------


## gep58

Όχι Ηλία δεν με προσέβαλες, 
μια υπενθύμηση έκανα, άλλοστε μετά απο τόσο διάλογο κανείς δέν γυρίζει  πίσω... οι δε γνώσεις μου είναι περιορισμένες όπως κάθε λογικού όντος.

Κατ΄εμέ η τύχη έχει να κάνει μόνο στα lotto, joker και τα συναφή και  όσον αφορά την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος πιστεύω ότι όλες οι  προσπάθειες που γίνονται απο την ανακάλυψή του έως σήμερα έχουν να  κάνουν με τη βελτίωση της απόδοσης της μηχανής παραγωγής του.

Τι νόημα έχει αν περιστρέφοντας τον άξονα ενός κινητήρα ανάψω μια λάμπα  100W και καταναλώσω ενέργεια 500W.
Θα πώ ότι βρήκα τον τρόπο να κάνω τον όποιο κινητήρα που έπεσε στα χέρια  μου γεννήτρια:

Δεν ξέρω βλέπω κάπως άσκοπα να γίνονται όλα αυτά, γιατί πλέον στον τομέα  αυτόν τα πράγματα "είναι μετρημένα κουκιά"...
καλύτερα πιστεύω θα ήταν να επικεντρώσουμε το ενδιαφέρον σε άλλα θέματα  που είναι σύγχρονα και οικολογικά, με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι υπάρχουν  και οι απαιτούμενες γνώσεις κι όχι μόνο το internet...

gep58

----------


## nveli

> Νίκο,
> επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνω το "τεταρτημόριο λειτουργίας" τι είναι αν έχεις την καλωσύνη να πεις κάποια πράγματα...



                          μια ασύγχρονη μηχανή όταν εργάζεται ως κινητήρας απορροφά ηλεκτρική ισχύ από το δίκτυο και αποδίδει μηχανική στο άξονα της, περιστρέφεται δε με την σύγχρονη ταχύτητα μείον την ολίσθηση. Αν συμβεί να περιστραφεί λόγω του φορτίου της ή εφαρμόζοντας εξωτερική ροπή στον άξονα της με  υπερσύγχρονη ταχύτητα (σύγχρονη ταχύτητα συν ολίσθηση) τότε αλλάζει η λειτουργία της (το τεταρτημόριο της καμπύλης Μ=f(s) ) μετατρέπεται σε γεννήτρια και αποδίδει ισχύ στο δίκτυο.





> δηλ εννοείς ότι είναι ασύγχρονοι κινητήρες βραχυκυκλωμένου δρομέα οι οποίοι κατ΄αντιστροφή παραγωγής του έργου γίνονται γεννήτριες



                            Οι ασύγχρονες γεννήτριες κατασκευάζονται επί τούτω, αν και υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις σε υδροηλεκτρικά που λειτουργούν και ως γεννήτριες και ως αντλίες.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Προς το ger 58’
Γιώργο καλησπέρα.
Αν και δεν απευθήθηκες προς εμένα θεωρώ υποχρέωση να σου απαντήσω. Πρώτον για χάρη της αληθείας και δεύτερο γιατί αν θεωρήσω σωστά τα γραφόμενα σου στο 122 rostθα κάνω λάθος εγώ
-που ίσως μπορεί?-
Πιστεύεις πως ισχύουν αυτά?

"Το αντιστρεπτό της χρήσης των ηλεκτροκινητήρων τονίζεται ότι ισχύει μόνο σε μηχανές συνεχούς ρεύματος. 
Αν ναι νομίζω ότι είσαι λάθος.
Πιστεύεις ότι τα γραφόμενα από μένα στο rost 53 

Σίγουρα όχι σαν γεννήτρια (*) μιας και είναι βραχ/νου δρομέα αλλά πιθανόν να σε ενδιαφέρει σαν κινητήρας προκειμένου δώσεις κίνηση όπου εσύ χρειάζεσαι.. 
(*) αν και αυτό υπό ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις συμβαίνει και αν συμβεί δεν είναι εκμεταλλεύσιμο, αλλά είναι εν δυνάμει επικίνδυνο για τους Ανθρώπους και την εγκατάσταση‼
Η ανάπτυξη του ώμος δεν είναι του παρόντος θέματος 
Και ειδικότερα αυτό __________________
(*) αν και αυτό υπό ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις συμβαίνει και αν συμβεί δεν είναι εκμεταλλεύσιμο, αλλά είναι εν δυνάμει επικίνδυνο για τους Ανθρώπους και την εγκατάσταση‼

Και πολύ ειδκότερα αυτό.
(*) αν και αυτό υπό ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις συμβαίνει 
Αν ναι και πάλι νομίζω είσαι λάθος
Φίλιππα
Συγνώμη δε πρόσεξα ότι είχες αναφέρει για πυκνωτή. Ερωτ βγάζει 2 η 4 άκρα και αν 2 πως δημιουργείται το στρεφόμενο μαγν πεδίο όχι ανάπτυξη όλης της θεωρίας –και αυτό για να μη σε κουράσω – με <<δυο λόγια>>
Αν κάτι δεν πρόσεξα από τα προηγούμενα γραφόμενα από σένα συγνώμη αλλά υπενθύμισε μου τι?

----------


## Liakos2008

Γιώργο ( gep58 )

…οι δε γνώσεις μου είναι περιορισμένες όπως κάθε λογικού όντος. 
Με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο. Και συμπληρώνω: Έχουμε υποχρέωση απέναντι σε αυτούς που μας την προσέφεραν να την αυξήσουμε. Με κάθε τρόπο. 

Κατ΄εμέ η τύχη έχει να κάνει μόνο στα lotto, joker και τα συναφή και όσον αφορά την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος πιστεύω ότι όλες οι προσπάθειες που γίνονται απο την ανακάλυψή του έως σήμερα έχουν να κάνουν με τη βελτίωση της απόδοσης της μηχανής παραγωγής του.
Και εδώ σύμφωνο ( εν μέρει ) με βρίσκεις. Μην ξεχνάμε όμως πόσα δύσκολα προβλήματα βρήκαν λύση έπειτα από τυχαία περιστατικά ( που χωρίς να είναι αυτά καθαυτά η λύση ) απλά αποτέλεσαν το έναυσμα, το κίνητρο ώστε να κατευθυνθεί ο εγκέφαλός μας, η σκέψη μας σε μια κατεύθυνση που ως τότε δεν είχαμε καν σκεφθεί.

Τι νόημα έχει αν περιστρέφοντας τον άξονα ενός κινητήρα ανάψω μια λάμπα 100W και καταναλώσω ενέργεια 500W. 
Τεράστιο κατά την γνώμη μου εάν αυτή η ενέργεια των 500 W προέρχεται από πηγή που έως τώρα ήταν ανεκμετάλλευτη.


…Δεν ξέρω βλέπω κάπως άσκοπα να γίνονται όλα αυτά, γιατί πλέον στον τομέα αυτόν τα πράγματα "είναι μετρημένα κουκιά"...
Και τα χρόνια της ζωής μας είναι ( καλώς ή κακώς ) μετρημένα κουκιά. Να πούμε ότι είναι άσκοπα;


καλύτερα πιστεύω θα ήταν να επικεντρώσουμε το ενδιαφέρον σε άλλα θέματα που είναι σύγχρονα και οικολογικά, με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι υπάρχουν και οι απαιτούμενες γνώσεις κι όχι μόνο το internet...
Σίγουρα οι γνώσεις είναι το πάν. Είναι όμως και «περιορισμένες όπως κάθε λογικού όντος» όπως πολύ σωστά προείπες. Μήπως το internet συμβάλει κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό στην αύξηση τους; 

Ηλίας

----------


## gep58

Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλημέρα.
Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη αισιοδοξία στο θέμα και στη πορεία των ερευνών αυτών που ασχολούνται.

Συγχωρέστε με, αν με τα γραφόμενά μου, αν και ακούσια, φάνηκε να την μειώνω.

Εύχομαι καλή πρόoδο και επιτυχία στην ανεύρεση λύσης είτε με τη βοήθεια της γνωσιακής βάσης, είτε του internet, είτε ακόμη και με την βοήθεια της τύχης.

Εγώ σαν μέλος του forum, μένω απλός παρακολουθητής του παρόντος θέματος.

gep58

----------


## nikolaras

Μια παράκληση φίλοι. Χρησιμοποιήστε την "παράθεση"π.χ.  



> κείμενο



  για να γίνονται πιό ευανάγνωστα τα κείμενα, πραγματικά μπερδεύουν τον αναγνώστη.
Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση, τουλάχιστο για μένα, αλλά σας παρακαλώ, κάντε τη ζωή μας πιο εύκολη. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλλιπε,
> όπως καταλαβαίνεις ότι γνώσεις και να έχεις πάνω στους κινητήρες με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν καταλήγεις πουθενά και δεν μπορείς να βρείς καμιά συνδεσμολογία των τυλιγμάτων ενός κινητήρα αν δεν το εξακριβώσεις από τις συνδέσεις στο εσωτερικό του.
> Το L5 στο σχέδιό σου δεν υφίσταται στην πραγματικότητα, και θεωρώ ότι το έβαλες για να σου "βγούν" οι τιμές που ήθελες...
> 
> gep58



Γιώργο, όπως μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να διαπιστώσεις από τις μετρήσεις των αντιστάσεων μεταξύ των άκρων του κινητήρα, τα τυλίγματα της αργής κίνησης δεν είναι απλώς δύο, διότι σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση το άθροισμα των αντιστάσεων 1-2 και 1-3 θα έδινε τη μετρηθείσα τιμή μεταξύ 2-3, όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει με τα τυλίγματα της γρήγορης κίνησης (όπου πράγματι 4-5 = 1-4 + 1-5). Άρα υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο. Βέβαια, με το πολύμετρο δεν μπορείς να εξακριβώσεις τη σχετική θέση του επιπλέον τυλίγματος που φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει προκειμένου να κατανοήσεις το λόγο που έχει μπει αυτό εκεί. Πιθανές δικές μου ερμηνείες: 1) Συμβολή στη μείωση των στροφών, 2) Για χρήση πυκνωτή ίδιας χωρητικότητας τόσο για τις αργές όσο και για τις γρήγορες στροφές.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππα
> Συγνώμη δε πρόσεξα ότι είχες αναφέρει για πυκνωτή. Ερωτ βγάζει 2 η 4 άκρα και αν 2 πως δημιουργείται το στρεφόμενο μαγν πεδίο όχι ανάπτυξη όλης της θεωρίας –και αυτό για να μη σε κουράσω – με <<δυο λόγια>>
> Αν κάτι δεν πρόσεξα από τα προηγούμενα γραφόμενα από σένα συγνώμη αλλά υπενθύμισε μου τι?



Ο πυκνωτής έχει πάντα δυο άκρα. Καμιά φορά είναι εφοδιασμένος με 4 φίσες FASTON (που όμως είναι γεφυρωμένες σε ζευγάρια) για πρακτικούς λόγους συνδέσεων (σπάνια χρησιμοποιούνται και οι 4, συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται 3 ή 2). Στους ασύγχρονους μονοφασικούς κινητήρες (η ονομασία είναι παραπλανητική, καθώς οι κινητήρες αυτοί είναι από μόνοι τους διφασικοί, μονοφασικοί καθίστανται μετά την προσθήκη του πυκνωτή λειτουργίας) έχουμε 2 περιελίξεις τοποθετημένες σε γωνία 90 μοιρών. Κατά συνέπεια, για να συμπληρωθεί κύκλος, τα εναλασσόμενα ρεύματα που τις διαρρέουν πρέπει νάχουν κι αυτά διαφορά 90 μοιρών. Η μια περιέλιξη (που λέγεται κύρια) συνδέεται απευθείας με την πηγή εναλασσόμενης τάσης. Λόγω της επαγωγικής φύσης της περιέλιξης, το ρεύμα που τη διαρρέει καθυστερεί κατά μια γωνία φ (όπου 0 < φ < 90 μοίρες) σε σχέση με την τάση. Άρα το ρεύμα που θα διαρρέει την άλλη περιέλιξη (που λέγεται βοηθητική), θα πρέπει νάχει διαφορά ή 90+φ δηλαδή επαγωγική συμεριφορά με διαφορά φάσης πάνω από 90 μοίρες (που είναι αδύνατον), ή 90-φ σε σχέση με την τάση, δηλ χωρητική συμπεριφορά, που για να επιτευχθεί θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί (τι άλλο) κάποιος πυκνωτής σε σειρά. Η τιμή της χωρητικότητας του πυκνωτή πρέπει νάναι τέτοια ώστε τα ρεύματα που κυκλοφορούν μέσω των δυο περιελίξεων νάχουν διαφορά ακριβώς 90 μοίρες. Σημειώστε ότι η κύρια και η βοηθητική περιέλιξη γενικά είναι ανόμοιες (εκτός από μερικούς κινητήρες που είναι φτιαγμένοι για περιστροφή και προς τις δύο κατευθύνσεις διότι έτσι απλοποιείται η καλωδίωση για την αναστροφή της κατεύθυνσης (χρειάζεται ένας μονοπολικός μεταγωγός, ενώ με ανόμοιες περιελίξεις απαιτείται διπολικός μεταγωγός). Ελπίζω να σας βοήθησα κι όχι να σας μπέρδεψα περισσότερο.

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα.

Ένα πολύ ωραίο βιντεάκι που αφορά την λειτουργία επαγωγικού κινητήρα όχι μόνο ώς γεννήτρια αλλά και σαν εκκινητή (μίζα) για τον κινητήρα εσωτερικής κάυσης που στην συνέχεια τον περιστρέφει.

Αξίζει πιστεύω να το δούμε.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3FgLg3jhHw"]YouTube- origional induction motor generator 1 of 3[/ame]

Προσπαθώ να βάλω μόνο το link για το video αλλά το σύστημα το ενσωματώνει στο μήνυμα. Συγνώμη εάν αυτό παραβαίνει΄τους κανονισμούς του forum. Ενημερώστε με για τυχόν άλλο τρόπο.

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Φίλιππα καλησπέρα, καλησπέρα και σε όλους 
Συγνώμη δε πρόσεξα ότι είχες αναφέρει για πυκνωτή Ερωτ βγάζει 2 η 4 άκρα και αν 2 πως το στρεφόμενο μαγν πεδίο όχι ανάπτυξη όλης της ωρίας –και αυτό για να μη σε κουράσω – με <<δυο λόγια>> εσύ αυτό διάβασες και καλά μου απάνησες για τα άκρα του πυκνωτή.είχα γράψει μετά η κάπου ενδιάμεσα<< ο κινητήρας που δοκίμασες>> το οποίο κάπου( αντιγραφή επικόλληση ) *2 η 3 , εξαφανίστηκε ερωτώ λοιπόν ο κινητήρας πόσα άκρα βγάζει, και που αν βγάζει 2 μου δημιουργεί πολλά ερωτηματικά στα οποία μαζί ίσως με άλλα απαντήσω.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Μπορει καποιος να μ εξηγησει τι χρειαζομαι για να συνδεσμολογησω ενα μοτερ πλυντηριου για μια απλη λειτουργια εκκινηση και σταση.Εχω ενα μοτερ με 5 καλωδια τα οποια αν υποθετω σωστα ειναι 1 ουδετερος και τα υπολοιπα σκαλες λειτουργιας.θα εκτιμουσα αν με βοηθουσατε με καποιο σχεδιο!!!!

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Προς nveli
Νίκο 
Γράφεις 26-04-10 /21-44 
<<Επιπλέον ασύγχρονες γεννήτριες υπάρχουν αλλά έχουν συγκεκριμένες και λίγες εφαρμογές.>>
Μηλάς για βρα. δρομέα η δακτυλιοφόρες.

----------


## nikolaras

> Μπορει καποιος να μ εξηγησει τι χρειαζομαι για να συνδεσμολογησω ενα μοτερ πλυντηριου για μια απλη λειτουργια εκκινηση και σταση.Εχω ενα μοτερ με 5 καλωδια τα οποια αν υποθετω σωστα ειναι 1 ουδετερος και τα υπολοιπα σκαλες λειτουργιας.θα εκτιμουσα αν με βοηθουσατε με καποιο σχεδιο!!!!



Κάπου μπαίνει και ένας πυκνωτής.....
Μια φωτογραφία θα βοηθούσε πολύ.

----------


## nveli

> Προς nveli
> Νίκο 
> Γράφεις 26-04-10 /21-44 
> <<Επιπλέον ασύγχρονες γεννήτριες υπάρχουν αλλά έχουν συγκεκριμένες και λίγες εφαρμογές.>>
> Μηλάς για βρα. δρομέα η δακτυλιοφόρες.



αναφερόμουν σε βραχυκυκλωμένου κλωβού αλλά νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν και δακτυλιοφόρες

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Προς nveli
Νίκο 

<<αναφερόμουν σε βραχυκυκλωμένου κλωβού αλλά νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν και δακτυλιοφόρες >> 

Βραχυκυκλωμένου κλωβού σωστότερη ορολογία, αλλά λίγο χλωμό το βλέπω για ανεξάρτητη λειτουργία και πολύ χλωμό πλησιάζοντας τα όρια του μαύρου για δυν. παραλληλισμού. Για δε τους δακτυλιοφόρους για ανεξάρτητη λειτουργία σίγουρα ναι ‼ κάνοντας ίσως μερικά <<τρελά>> στη μορφή της παραγομένης τάσης,
και αρκετά χλωμό για δυν. παραλληλισμού . 
Και αυτά με κάποια επιφύλαξη και τούτο γιατί ποτέ δε λέω <<ποτέ>>.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Προς nveli
> Νίκο 
> 
> <<αναφερόμουν σε βραχυκυκλωμένου κλωβού αλλά νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν και δακτυλιοφόρες >> 
> 
> Βραχυκυκλωμένου κλωβού σωστότερη ορολογία, αλλά λίγο χλωμό το βλέπω για ανεξάρτητη λειτουργία και πολύ χλωμό πλησιάζοντας τα όρια του μαύρου για δυν. παραλληλισμού. Για δε τους δακτυλιοφόρους για ανεξάρτητη λειτουργία σίγουρα ναι ‼ κάνοντας ίσως μερικά <<τρελά>> στη μορφή της παραγομένης τάσης,
> και αρκετά χλωμό για δυν. παραλληλισμού . 
> Και αυτά με κάποια επιφύλαξη και τούτο γιατί ποτέ δε λέω <<ποτέ>>.



Μπορει καποιος να μ εξηγησει τι χρειαζομαι για να συνδεσμολογησω ενα μοτερ πλυντηριου για μια απλη λειτουργια εκκινηση και σταση.Εχω ενα μοτερ με 5 καλωδια τα οποια αν υποθετω σωστα ειναι 1 ουδετερος και τα υπολοιπα σκαλες λειτουργιας.θα εκτιμουσα αν με βοηθουσατε με καποιο σχεδιο!!!!

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλημέρα 
Προς Λυκυδευς
Αν είχες διαβάσει όλα post για αυτό το θέμα σε μερικά(2-3)θα είχες και την απάντηση και αν είχες κάτι κενό θα καταλάβαινες ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθείς προς το Φίλιππα ο οποίος θα τα έχει έτοιμα.
Λοιπόν προχωράς δείχνεις πρόοδο της εργασίας σου, και αναμένεις <<στο ακουστικό σου>> και… θα δούμε.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππα καλησπέρα, καλησπέρα και σε όλους 
> Συγνώμη δε πρόσεξα ότι είχες αναφέρει για πυκνωτή Ερωτ βγάζει 2 η 4 άκρα και αν 2 πως το στρεφόμενο μαγν πεδίο όχι ανάπτυξη όλης της ωρίας –και αυτό για να μη σε κουράσω – με <<δυο λόγια>> εσύ αυτό διάβασες και καλά μου απάνησες για τα άκρα του πυκνωτή.είχα γράψει μετά η κάπου ενδιάμεσα<< ο κινητήρας που δοκίμασες>> το οποίο κάπου( αντιγραφή επικόλληση ) *2 η 3 , εξαφανίστηκε ερωτώ λοιπόν ο κινητήρας πόσα άκρα βγάζει, και που αν βγάζει 2 μου δημιουργεί πολλά ερωτηματικά στα οποία μαζί ίσως με άλλα απαντήσω.



5 βγάζει. Στα 2 μπαίνει ο πυκνωτής, το άλλο είναι ο ουδέτερος, και τα άλλα 2 είναι οι 2 ταχύτητες.

----------


## FILMAN

> Μπορει καποιος να μ εξηγησει τι χρειαζομαι για να συνδεσμολογησω ενα μοτερ πλυντηριου για μια απλη λειτουργια εκκινηση και σταση.Εχω ενα μοτερ με 5 καλωδια τα οποια αν υποθετω σωστα ειναι 1 ουδετερος και τα υπολοιπα σκαλες λειτουργιας (όχι δεν είναι έτσι). θα εκτιμουσα αν με βοηθουσατε με καποιο σχεδιο!!!!



Αρχικά μια φωτο και μετά βλέπουμε.

----------


## FILMAN

> Κάπου μπαίνει και ένας πυκνωτής.....
> Μια φωτογραφία θα βοηθούσε πολύ.



Κάτσε να δούμε ντε... Μπορεί να είναι universal...

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Όπως είχα πεί βρήκα ένα μοτέρ από ανεμ. κλιματιστικού (βλέπετε φωτογραφίες ). Το μοτέρ έχει μόνο 2 καλώδια και λειτουργεί κανονικά στα 220V. Είναι σχετικά αργό ( σε σχέση με άλλα ). 
Οταν το περιστρέφω συμβαίνουν τα εξής:

1. Με τον δικό του πυκνωτή 2.5 μF 450V ( συνδεμένο παράλληλα φυσικά ) 6,5 V.
2. Με πυκνωτή 12.5 μF 450V ... 4,5 V.
3. Με πυκνωτή 25 μF 450V ... 2,5 V.

Γιατί αυτό; δεν θα έπρεπε να ανεβάζει volt όσο μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή του βάζω;

Τέλος Ολα αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν περιστρέφω το μοτέρ με ταχύτητα ίδια με αυτή που περιστρέφεται όταν λειτουργεί νορμάλ ώς κινητήρας. 

Εάν ξεπεράσω την ταχύτητα αυτή ( όταν το περιστρέφω εγώ ώς γεννήτρια ) τα volt πέφτουν και μηδενίζουν.

Για ποιό λόγο;


 

Ευχαριστώ

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

Πώς γίνεται νάχει 2 καλώδια; τουλάχιστον 3 έπρεπε νάχει.

----------


## Liakos2008

> Πώς γίνεται νάχει 2 καλώδια; τουλάχιστον 3 έπρεπε νάχει.



Καλημέρα Φίλιππε.

Το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας του έχει φάση, ουδέτερο, γείωση.

Μέσα απο το μοτέρ βγαίνουν άλλα 2 που πάνε με φισες στον πυκνωτή που είναι βιδωμένος πάνω στο μοτέρ.

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλημέρα Φίλιππε.
> 
> Το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας του έχει φάση, ουδέτερο, γείωση.
> 
> Μέσα απο το μοτέρ βγαίνουν άλλα 2 που πάνε με φισες στον πυκνωτή που είναι βιδωμένος πάνω στο μοτέρ.
> 
> Ηλίας



Είδες; Αφήνοντας στην άκρη τη γείωση, μένουν 4 καλώδια. Το ένα καλώδιο που πάει στον πυκνωτή και το ένα της τροφοδοσίας (φάση ή ουδέτερος) είναι εσωτερικά συνδεμένα (συνήθως όχι απευθείας αλλά μέσω θερμοασφάλειας). Οπότε πρέπει να βρεις ποια είναι ενωμένα, και τότε θα έχεις 3: Ένα κοινό, ένα της κύριας περιέλιξης και ένα της βοηθητικής. Βάλε τότε τον πυκνωτή του μοτέρ παράλληλα στην κύρια, και δώσε στροφές.

----------


## Liakos2008

> Είδες; Αφήνοντας στην άκρη τη γείωση, μένουν 4 καλώδια. Το ένα καλώδιο που πάει στον πυκνωτή και το ένα της τροφοδοσίας (φάση ή ουδέτερος) είναι εσωτερικά συνδεμένα (συνήθως όχι απευθείας αλλά μέσω θερμοασφάλειας). Οπότε πρέπει να βρεις ποια είναι ενωμένα, και τότε θα έχεις 3: Ένα κοινό, ένα της κύριας περιέλιξης και ένα της βοηθητικής. Βάλε τότε τον πυκνωτή του μοτέρ παράλληλα στην κύρια, και δώσε στροφές.



Φίλιππε γειά.

Μιας και δεν ξέρω πολλά όπως άλλωστε έχω ξαναπέι αλλά κυρίως επιδή τα καλώδια εσωτερικά του μοτέρ είναι δεμένα όλα μαζί δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω ποιά είναι τα ενωμένα. Ως εκ' τούτου τα μέτρησα με το πολύμετρο όπως και την άλλη φορά και παραθέτω τις μετρήσεις:

Αδιαφορώντας λοιπόν για την γείωση έχουμε 2 καλώδια στην τροφοδοσία μπλέ και καφέ. Επίσης έχουμε 2 κίτρινα που πάνε στον πυκνωτή και για να τα ξεχωρίζουμε τα ονομάζω Α και Β.

Έχουμε λοιπόν:

Μεταξύ μπλε και καφέ ......97,8 
Μεταξύ μπλέ και Α ...... 0,06 και beep ( Ωραίο μέγεθος μέτρησης εεε; )
Μεταξύ καφέ και Α ........97,5
Μεταξύ μπλέ και Β ....... 217
Μεταξύ καφέ και Β ....... 314

Να θεωρήσω οτι τα εσωτερικά συνδεμένα ( μέσω της θερμοασφάλειας ) είναι τα μπλέ και Α; Και εάν ναι ποιό έιναι το κοινό, ποιό της κύριας και ποιό της δευτερεύουσας;

Οταν θα συνδέσω την τροφοδοσία θα πρέπει να προσέξω ο ουδέτερος να πάει στο μπλέ;

Ξέρω γίνομαι κουραστικός ίσως, θέλω όμως να καταλάβω ωστε να μην ενοχλώ με τα ίοδια πράγματα στην συνέχεια.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε γειά.
> 
> Μιας και δεν ξέρω πολλά όπως άλλωστε έχω ξαναπέι αλλά κυρίως επιδή τα καλώδια εσωτερικά του μοτέρ είναι δεμένα όλα μαζί δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω ποιά είναι τα ενωμένα. Ως εκ' τούτου τα μέτρησα με το πολύμετρο όπως και την άλλη φορά και παραθέτω τις μετρήσεις:
> 
> Αδιαφορώντας λοιπόν για την γείωση έχουμε 2 καλώδια στην τροφοδοσία μπλέ και καφέ. Επίσης έχουμε 2 κίτρινα που πάνε στον πυκνωτή και για να τα ξεχωρίζουμε τα ονομάζω Α και Β.
> 
> Έχουμε λοιπόν:
> 
> Μεταξύ μπλε και καφέ ......97,8 
> ...



 :Smile:

----------


## Ηλιας Α

καλησπέρα
Φίλιππα
Σετικά με το 28-04-10 ..09-47 μήνυμα
Ερ έστω η κύρια περιέλιξη έχει 1 τύλιγμα σχηματίζοντας 1 ζεύγος πόλων για 3000 στ – διολ
Και 1 τύλ σχημ 2 ζέυγη πόλων για 3000 στρ - διολ
Και η βοηθ είναι μία και μόνη πως γίνεται πότε να δημιουργεί πότε 1 πότε 2 ζεύγη πόλων για να
μπορεί να συνεργάζεται με τις κυρίες περιελίξεις

----------


## Liakos2008

Φίλιππε

Είχες απόλυτο δίκιο το λάθος έγινε στη μεταφορά από το χαρτί στο΄μήνυμα.
Ξαναγράφω λοιπόν.

Μεταξύ μπλε και καφέ ......97,8 
Μεταξύ μπλέ και Α ...... 0,06 και beep ( Ωραίο μέγεθος μέτρησης εεε; )
Μεταξύ καφέ και Α ........97,5
Μεταξύ μπλέ και Β ....... 314 
Μεταξύ καφέ και Β ....... 217 

Ξεκαθάρισε λίγο τα Α και Β για να σου πω ποια είναι τα άκρα των περιελίξεων. η συνέχεια σε λίγο!

Θα προσπαθήσω να γίνω πιο σαφής. Τα Α και Β είναι δύο ολόιδια καλώδια κίτρινου χρώματος τα οποία βγαίνουν μέσα απο την περιέληξη και καταλήγουν στα 2 φίς του πυκνωτή. Τα ονόμασα Α και Β για μπορέσω να τα ξεχωρίζω και να τα μετρήσω.
Ρίξε μια ματιά στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται καθαρά η πορεία των καλωδίων ( κάνε κλίκ για μεγαλύτερη )






Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Ηλία
αναφέρει κάτι να προδίδει ότι πόσων ταχυτήτων είναι?
Επαλήθευσε αν μπλέ-Β=217 η 314
καφέ-Β=314 η217
Αν ισχύουν τα πρώτα μου βγαίνει για μιας ταχύτητας

----------


## Liakos2008

> Ηλία
> αναφέρει κάτι να προδίδει ότι πόσων ταχυτήτων είναι?
> Επαλήθευσε αν μπλέ-Β=217 η 314
> καφέ-Β=314 η217
> Αν ισχύουν τα πρώτα μου βγαίνει για μιας ταχύτητας



Ηλία γειά

Ισχύουν τα δεύτερα. αυτά που έγραψα για τον Φίλιππο και έχω βάλει και την φωτογραφία.
Το μοτέρ όμως είναι σίγουρα μιας ταχύτητας. Είναι απο ανεμιστήρα κλιματιστικού ( εξ. μονάδα ) έχει 2 καλώδια τροφοδοσίας, το βάζεις στην πρίζα και δουλεύει.

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Ηλία
Για τις δεύτερες τιμές δεν μου βγαίνει προς το παρόν τουλ/τον

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Συνδεσμολογία κινητήρα πλυν BRANT βραχ/νου δρομέα (κλωβού)για μικρή @ μεγάλη ταχ
Σημείωση τα τυλ της μικρής ταχ δεν τα<< άνοιξα>> από τις μετρήσεις που έκανα 
υποθέτω ότι είναι όπως το γράφω κάτω Δ/Ξ στο σχέδιο δηλ με γέφυρα στο κέντρο
των τυλ της μικρής ταχ δεδομένου ότι -το οποίο δεν το αναφέρω στο σχέδιο - μεταξύ άκρων των 11 -13 είχα 50 Ω δηλ όσο 13-4... 11 -13.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλημέρα σε όλους
Προς αυτούς που κάνουν δοκιμές για μετατροπή εκμεταλλεύσιμης (*) ενέργειας μέσω κινητήρα βραχ δρομέα 
Μήπως?...? πρέπει να κάμετε δοκιμές στο 1 και μόνο τύλ κάθε φορά – και θα προτιμούσα σαν αρχή, αυτό με τη μεγάλη αντίσταση – και να αγνοήσετε τα υπόλοιπα.
Αυτό το λέω με το σκεπτικό ότι η παρ τάση από το ένα τυλ είναι μεγ από τη παρ τάση του άλου(ων) τυλ, οπότε πάμε στη περίπτωση παραλ δύο η περισσοτ πηγών ≠ τάσης,- το οποίο και πρέπει να αποφεύγεται (**).-
(*) και πάλι εδώ τονίζω ότι σίγουρα παράγεται τάση και ως εκ τούτου εν δυνάμει ενέργεια και έχω δε ασχοληθεί επιτυχώς όχι στην εκμετάλλευση της αλλά στην αποφυγή της – όποτε - αυτή παρουσιαζόταν με φασική απόκλιση των τάσεων των φάσεων εν σχέση με άλο διάνυσα το οποίο θεωρείτο σημείο αναφοράς. 
Βλέπε συνθήκες παρ/μου γεννητριών A/C.
(**) Βλέπε συνθήκες παρ/μου γεν – πηγών- D/C.
Υ/Γ αν και έχω αρκετούς κινητήρες και ευχέρεια ρυθ στροφών, λόγω φόρτου άλλων εργασιών και κόστους προσαρμογής τους δεν μπορώ να κάνω τις δοκιμές. 
.

----------


## FILMAN

> καλησπέρα
> Φίλιππα
> Σετικά με το 28-04-10 ..09-47 μήνυμα
> Ερ έστω η κύρια περιέλιξη έχει 1 τύλιγμα σχηματίζοντας 1 ζεύγος πόλων για 3000 στ – διολ
> Και 1 τύλ σχημ 2 ζέυγη πόλων για 3000 στρ - διολ
> Και η βοηθ είναι μία και μόνη πως γίνεται πότε να δημιουργεί πότε 1 πότε 2 ζεύγη πόλων για να
> μπορεί να συνεργάζεται με τις κυρίες περιελίξεις



Οι 2 ταχύτητες επιτυγχάνονται όχι με αλλαγή του αριθμού των πόλων, αλλά η αργή δίνει ένα κινητήρα χαμηλότερης ισχύος που σε συνδυασμό με την αντίσταση της φτερωτής στον αέρα καταλήγει σε μικρότερη ταχύτητα περιστροφής (αυξάνει η ολίσθηση). Χωρίς τη φτερωτή οι ταχύτητες περιστροφής είναι ίδιες. Δηλ. η γρήγορη ταχύτητα είναι μια λήψη επί της περιέλιξης της αργής.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε
> 
> Είχες απόλυτο δίκιο το λάθος έγινε στη μεταφορά από το χαρτί στο΄μήνυμα.
> Ξαναγράφω λοιπόν.
> 
> Μεταξύ μπλε και καφέ ......97,8 
> Μεταξύ μπλέ και Α ...... 0,06 και beep ( Ωραίο μέγεθος μέτρησης εεε; )
> Μεταξύ καφέ και Α ........97,5
> Μεταξύ μπλέ και Β ....... 314 
> ...



Σωστός! Το μπλε και το Α λοιπόν είναι το ίδιο. Είδες; Μόνωσε το Α και άστο στην άκρη. Τα άκρα της κύριας περιέλιξης λοιπόν είναι μπλε-καφέ, και της βοηθητικής είναι καφέ-Β. Δηλ. το καφέ είναι κοινό και για τις δυο.
Άρα αφού μας ενδιαφέρει η κύρια, στη δοκιμή θα χρησιμοποιήσεις το μπλε και το καφέ, εκεί θα βάλεις παράλληλα τον πυκνωτή και παράλληλα και τη λάμπα - φορτίο. Το Β άστο ασύνδετο.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ηλία
> αναφέρει κάτι να προδίδει ότι πόσων ταχυτήτων είναι?
> Επαλήθευσε αν μπλέ-Β=217 η 314
> καφέ-Β=314 η217
> Αν ισχύουν τα πρώτα μου βγαίνει για μιας ταχύτητας



Μιας ταχύτητας είναι Ηλία.

----------


## FILMAN

> Συνδεσμολογία κινητήρα πλυν BRANT βραχ/νου δρομέα (κλωβού)για μικρή @ μεγάλη ταχ
> Σημείωση τα τυλ της μικρής ταχ δεν τα<< άνοιξα>> από τις μετρήσεις που έκανα 
> υποθέτω ότι είναι όπως το γράφω κάτω Δ/Ξ στο σχέδιο δηλ με γέφυρα στο κέντρο
> των τυλ της μικρής ταχ δεδομένου ότι -το οποίο δεν το αναφέρω στο σχέδιο - μεταξύ άκρων των 11 -13 είχα 50 Ω δηλ όσο 13-4... 11 -13.



Καλά, 3 πυκνωτές έβαλαν;

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλημέρα σε όλους
> Προς αυτούς που κάνουν δοκιμές για μετατροπή εκμεταλλεύσιμης (*) ενέργειας μέσω κινητήρα βραχ δρομέα 
> Μήπως?...? πρέπει να κάμετε δοκιμές στο 1 και μόνο τύλ κάθε φορά – και θα προτιμούσα σαν αρχή, αυτό με τη μεγάλη αντίσταση – και να αγνοήσετε τα υπόλοιπα.
> Αυτό το λέω με το σκεπτικό ότι η παρ τάση από το ένα τυλ είναι μεγ από τη παρ τάση του άλου(ων) τυλ, οπότε πάμε στη περίπτωση παραλ δύο η περισσοτ πηγών ≠ τάσης,- το οποίο και πρέπει να αποφεύγεται (**).-
> (*) και πάλι εδώ τονίζω ότι σίγουρα παράγεται τάση και ως εκ τούτου εν δυνάμει ενέργεια και έχω δε ασχοληθεί επιτυχώς όχι στην εκμετάλλευση της αλλά στην αποφυγή της – όποτε - αυτή παρουσιαζόταν με φασική απόκλιση των τάσεων των φάσεων εν σχέση με άλο διάνυσα το οποίο θεωρείτο σημείο αναφοράς. 
> Βλέπε συνθήκες παρ/μου γεννητριών A/C.
> (**) Βλέπε συνθήκες παρ/μου γεν – πηγών- D/C.
> Υ/Γ αν και έχω αρκετούς κινητήρες και ευχέρεια ρυθ στροφών, λόγω φόρτου άλλων εργασιών και κόστους προσαρμογής τους δεν μπορώ να κάνω τις δοκιμές. 
> .



Μα ένα τύλιγμα χρησιμοποιούμε. Το κύριο.

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Έκτός από τα δεδομένα και την φωτογραφία που ανέβασα για τον Φίλππο,  δίνω και τώρα την εσωτερική συνδεσμολογία του μοτέρ.
Την πήρα από ένα ίδιο καμένο που είχα.

Απο την τροφοδοσία λοιπόν ( μπλέ - καφέ )

Το μπλέ πάει πρώτα στην θερμοαντίσταση και στην συνέχεια δίνει στην μια περιέληξη και παράλληλα στην μια επαφή του πυκνωτή.

Η άλλη περιέληξη παίρνει απευθείας απο το άλλο άκρο του πυκνωτη.

Το καφέ είναι κοινό στα άκρα και των 2 περιελήξεων.

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

Είδες; Δε χρειαζότανε να το λύσεις!

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Πρός Φίλιππα.
Καλή η σκέψη του κατασκευαστεί αλλά λίγο –ως αρκετά – ανορθόδοξη.
Για <<ανασκουμπώσου>> και για αυτό που είχα γράψει σε αυτό το θέμα
23-04-10
Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά στους εωρτάζοντες 
θα ήθελα να μου ενθυμίσετε πως μπορούμε να βρούμε, τη στρεφ κινητική ενέργεια που έχουν οι κινητήρες αυτοί (πλυντ) αμέσως μετά τη παύση τροφοδοσίας των,
με τα εξής δεδομένα.
Α) η μάζα είναι ομοιόμορφα ακτινικά κατανεμημένει και είναι……………………………..2 kg
Β) ο άξονας που προεξέχει από το ρότορα έχει αμελητέα μάζα……………………..0 
Γ) η ακτίνα του ροτ είναι ………………………………………………………………………………………50 mm
Δ) οι στροφές είναι………………………………………………………………………………………….. 2820 u/min
Ε) ο παραμ μαγνητ είναι…………………………………………………………………………………………0
Και βεβαίως πακέτο με τον τύπο(ους) συνοδεία των μέτρων τους.

Φίλιππας Μα ένα τύλιγμα χρησιμοποιούμε. Το κύριο….δεν το γνώριζα‼ επί την ευκαιρία ο πυκνωτής c 1 στο σχέδιο που έστειλα τι ρόλο παίξει? 
Ηλίας Καλά, 3 πυκνωτές έβαλαν…….ναι είναι μαμάς του 













.

----------


## Liakos2008

> Είδες; Δε χρειαζότανε να το λύσεις!



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Απλά έλυσα ένα άλλο για να δω γενικότερα και την κατασκευή του και την συνδεσμολογία μέσα.
Επ' ευκαιρίας όμως σε αυτό που έλυσα είδα κομένη την ακρη της μιας περιέληξης ακριβώς στην ένωση με την θερμοαντίσταση και την κόλλησα.
Λες να δουλέψει;

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

> Πρός Φίλιππα.
> Καλή η σκέψη του κατασκευαστεί αλλά λίγο –ως αρκετά – ανορθόδοξη.
> Για ποιο πράγμα μιλάς;
> Για <<ανασκουμπώσου>> και για αυτό που είχα γράψει σε αυτό το θέμα
> 23-04-10
> Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά στους εωρτάζοντες 
> θα ήθελα να μου ενθυμίσετε πως μπορούμε να βρούμε, τη στρεφ κινητική ενέργεια που έχουν οι κινητήρες αυτοί (πλυντ) αμέσως μετά τη παύση τροφοδοσίας των,
> με τα εξής δεδομένα.
> Α) η μάζα είναι ομοιόμορφα ακτινικά κατανεμημένει και είναι……………………………..2 kg
> ...



Στην ουσία θέλεις την κιν. ενέργεια ενός δίσκου ακτίνας 5cm και μάζας 2kg που περιστρέφεται με 2820 RPM. Δεν ξέρω, θα σου πω σε λίγο.

----------


## FILMAN

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Απλά έλυσα ένα άλλο για να δω γενικότερα και την κατασκευή του και την συνδεσμολογία μέσα.
> Επ' ευκαιρίας όμως σε αυτό που έλυσα είδα κομένη την ακρη της μιας περιέληξης ακριβώς στην ένωση με την θερμοαντίσταση και την κόλλησα.
> Λες να δουλέψει;
> 
> Ηλίας



Ε άντε, δοκίμασέ το!

----------


## Liakos2008

> Ε άντε, δοκίμασέ το!



OK. Καλά και κακά νέα.

Τα καλά το μοτέρ που θεωρούσα καμένο δούλεψε. Ετσι απέκτησα ένα ακόμα " πειραματόζωο ".

Τα κακά τώρα.

Τάση δεν βγαίνει. Δοκίμασα και τις 2 περιελήξεις τώρα που τις ξέρω συμπεριφέρονται ακριβώς το ίδιο.
Δοκίμασα και άλλους πυκνωτές. τίποτα.

Το περίεργο είναι οτι την τάση που βγάζει ( αυτή την λίγη 6.5 V ) δεν την βγάζει στις max στροφές. την βγάζει κάπου στις 500 στροφές. εάν το πάω παραπάνω η τάση μηδενίζεςι εντελώς.
Επίσης όσο αυξάνω χωρητικότητα πυκνωτών παίρνω μικρότερη τάση. Έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι;

Ευχαριστώ

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

Ηλία, ιδού η λύση στο πρόβλημά σου.
Η ροπή αδρανείας του ρώτορα θα είναι I=(m*r^2)/2 όπου m η μάζα του και r η ακτίνα του. Δηλαδή 2*0.0025/2=0.0025
Η συχνότητα περιστροφής θα είναι f=RPM/60 δηλαδή 2820/60=47Hz.
Η γωνιακή ταχύτητα θα είναι ω=2*π*f δηλαδή 2*3.14*47=295.16 rad/sec
H κινητική ενέργεια θα είναι Ε=(I*ω^2)/2 ήτοι 0.0025*87119.43/2=108.9 Joules. Eλπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## FILMAN

> OK. Καλά και κακά νέα.
> 
> Τα καλά το μοτέρ που θεωρούσα καμένο δούλεψε. Ετσι απέκτησα ένα ακόμα " πειραματόζωο ".
> 
> Τα κακά τώρα.
> 
> Τάση δεν βγαίνει. Δοκίμασα και τις 2 περιελήξεις τώρα που τις ξέρω συμπεριφέρονται ακριβώς το ίδιο.
> Δοκίμασα και άλλους πυκνωτές. τίποτα.
> 
> ...



Δεν δοκιμάζεις να εφαρμόσεις για μερικά λεπτά συνεχές ρεύμα σε ένα από τα πηνία και μετά να ξαναδοκιμάσεις;

----------


## Liakos2008

> Δεν δοκιμάζεις να εφαρμόσεις για μερικά λεπτά συνεχές ρεύμα σε ένα από τα πηνία και μετά να ξαναδοκιμάσεις;



Μα αφού το δουλέυω ώς μοτέρ για πολύ ώρα και μετά κάνω τα πειράματα.

Δεν είναι το ίδιο; Δεν παίρνουν ρεύμα και δεν μαγνητίζονται;

Είνα διαφορετικό με συνεχες; Να δοκιμάσω με 12 V είναι το μόνο διαθέσιμο αυτή τη στιγμή.

Λέω και πάλι οι γνώσεις μου περιορισμένες.

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

> Μα αφού το δουλέυω ώς μοτέρ για πολύ ώρα και μετά κάνω τα πειράματα.
> 
> Δεν είναι το ίδιο; Δεν παίρνουν ρεύμα και δεν μαγνητίζονται; (Όχι!)
> 
> Είνα διαφορετικό με συνεχες; (Ναι!) Να δοκιμάσω με 12 V είναι το μόνο διαθέσιμο αυτή τη στιγμή. Δώσε στην κύρια, αν και με 120mA μόνο δεν νομίζω ότι θα γίνουν και πολλά...
> 
> Λέω και πάλι οι γνώσεις μου περιορισμένες.
> 
> Ηλίας



Τον άξονα δεν θα τον γυρνάς κατά τη μαγνήτιση.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλημέρα προς όλους.
Για Φίλιππα ΄
Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σου για τη λύση του προβλήματος ( κιν ενέργεια )
Φίλιππας. 
Οι 2 ταχύτητες επιτυγχάνονται όχι με αλλαγή του αριθμού των πόλων, αλλά η αργή δίνει ένα κινητήρα χαμηλότερης ισχύος που σε συνδυασμό με την αντίσταση της φτερωτής στον αέρα καταλήγει σε μικρότερη ταχύτητα περιστροφής (αυξάνει η ολίσθηση). Χωρίς τη φτερωτή οι ταχύτητες περιστροφής είναι ίδιες. Δηλ. η γρήγορη ταχύτητα είναι μια λήψη επί της περιέλιξης της αργής (*)
Εγώ.
_Καλή η σκέψη του κατασκευαστεί αλλά λίγο –ως αρκετά – ανορθόδοξη._
_Φιλ._
_Για ποιο πράγμα μιλάς;_
_Ασφαλώς για το ποιο πάνω (*) το οποίο και δεν το έχω συναντήσει ποτέ‼_

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλημέρα προς όλους.
> Για Φίλιππα ΄
> Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σου για τη λύση του προβλήματος ( κιν ενέργεια )
> Φίλιππας. 
> Οι 2 ταχύτητες επιτυγχάνονται όχι με αλλαγή του αριθμού των πόλων, αλλά η αργή δίνει ένα κινητήρα χαμηλότερης ισχύος που σε συνδυασμό με την αντίσταση της φτερωτής στον αέρα καταλήγει σε μικρότερη ταχύτητα περιστροφής (αυξάνει η ολίσθηση). Χωρίς τη φτερωτή οι ταχύτητες περιστροφής είναι ίδιες. Δηλ. η γρήγορη ταχύτητα είναι μια λήψη επί της περιέλιξης της αργής (*)
> Εγώ.
> _Καλή η σκέψη του κατασκευαστεί αλλά λίγο –ως αρκετά – ανορθόδοξη._
> _Φιλ._
> _Για ποιο πράγμα μιλάς;_
> _Ασφαλώς για το ποιο πάνω (*) το οποίο και δεν το έχω συναντήσει ποτέ‼_



Σε όλους τους ανεμιστήρες (επιτραπέζιους - επιδαπέδιους) μα σε όλους, έτσι ρυθμίζονται οι ταχύτητες! Αν έχεις, δοκίμασέ το στο δικό σου ανεμιστήρα. Βγάλε τη φτερωτή και θα δεις ότι σε οποιαδήποτε ταχύτητα το μοτέρ γυρνάει το ίδιο γρήγορα.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

_Καλημέρα_
_Πρός Φίλιππα._
Οι 2 ταχύτητες επιτυγχάνονται όχι με αλλαγή του αριθμού των πόλων, αλλά η αργή δίνει ένα κινητήρα χαμηλότερης ισχύος που σε συνδυασμό με την αντίσταση της φτερωτής στον αέρα καταλήγει σε μικρότερη ταχύτητα περιστροφής (αυξάνει η ολίσθηση). Χωρίς τη φτερωτή οι ταχύτητες περιστροφής είναι ίδιες. Δηλ. η γρήγορη ταχύτητα είναι μια λήψη επί της περιέλιξης της αργής
_Είναι γεγονός ότι αυτό δε το γνώριζα συμπέρ.< <όσο ζω θα μαθαίνω>>._
_Για αυτό δεν μπορου σα να βρω άκρη σε τυλ αποροφητήρων που τοποθ επάνω από τα ηλ μαγειρεία._
_Ερωτ…συνηθίζεται η μεγάλη ταχύτητα να έχει τυλ με μεγαλύτερο Φ?, αν ταυτόχρονα τροφ η μεγάλη και η μικρή ταχ πειράζει σε τίποτα και αν όχι το εφαρμόζουν?_ 
_._

----------


## Liakos2008

Καλημέρα σε όλο τον κόσμο.

Ελπίζω να περάσαμε καλά όλοι την Πρωτομαγιά.

Στα δικά μας τώρα. Το μοτέρ του πλυντηρίου (επαγωγικό) έβγαλε επιτέλους τάση. Το κακό είναι οτι την βγάζει όταν περιστραφεί με περισσότερες στροφές από την ονομαστική του τιμή. Χρειάστηκε να το περιστρέψω με 3000 περίπου στροφές για να βγάλει και αυτό μόνο με την "γρήγορη" περιέληξη ( στήψιμο ). στην αργή παρόλο που οι στροφές ήταν πολύ παραπάνω απο αυτές που λειτουργεί όταν περιστρέφεται ώς κινητήρας δεν έκανε τίποτα.
Το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και με τό άλλο που έχω με τις ψήκτρες.
Έχουμε καμιά ιδέα; Πως δηλαδή θα βγάλουν τάση σε λιγότερες στροφές ( εκμεταλεβόμενοι δηλαδή την αργή τους ταχύτητα );

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

_καλησπέρα σε όλους_
_Ηλία_
_Από το poς t 43 και μετά το θέμα πήγε στη μηχανή βραχ δρομέα._
_Για θύμισε μου η μηχανή με τις ψήκτρες δούλεψε σαν κινητήρας αν όχι της κάνεις εκκίνηση (πάντα με χαμηλή τάση_ _a__/__c__), αν ναι αναφέρεις τιμές τάσης στα επί μέρους τυλίγματα για_ _U__ ον._
_Στη μηχανή βραχ δρομέα η αναπ τάση τι ισχύ είχε?_

----------


## Liakos2008

> _καλησπέρα σε όλους_
> _Ηλία_
> _Από το poς t 43 και μετά το θέμα πήγε στη μηχανή βραχ δρομέα._
> _Για θύμισε μου η μηχανή με τις ψήκτρες δούλεψε σαν κινητήρας αν όχι της κάνεις εκκίνηση (πάντα με χαμηλή τάση_ _a__/__c__), αν ναι αναφέρεις τιμές τάσης στα επί μέρους τυλίγματα για_ _U__ ον._
> _Στη μηχανή βραχ δρομέα η αναπ τάση τι ισχύ είχε?_



Το γνωρίζω συνονόματε. Απλά είπα να το αναφέρω και εκείνο ( με τις ψήκτρες ) ξανά μιας και το αφήσαμε και ασχολούμαστε μόνο με το επαγωγικό.

Κάνοντας μια συγκεντρωτική των αποτελεσμάτων των πειραμάτων ( των δικών μου ) έχουμε:

Α. Επαγωγικό μοτέρ.

Έβγαλε τάση. ( Με χρήση μόνο της "γρήγορης" περιέληξης ).
Χρειάστηκε να περιστραφεί στις 3000 στροφές περίπου.
Δεν μέτρησα τάση με πολύμετρο αλλά άναψα λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 100 W.
Η όλη διαδικασία κράτησε περίπου 1 λεπτό. ( Σταμάτησα γιατί υιπερθερμάνθηκε το δράπανο που χρησιμοποιούσα ). Κατά την διάρκεια του πειράματος και επειδή δεν είχα την απόλυτη σταθερότητα στις στροφές του δραπάνου, πρόσεξα ότι η τάση δεν ήταν αναλογική των στροφών. Δηλαδή όταν οι στροφές έπεφταν λίγο, η τάση δεν χαμήλωνε, διακόπτονταν εντελώς και η λάμπα έσβηνε εντελώς. Αυξάνοντας τις στροφές η λάμπα άναβε πάλι ( χωρίς να χρειαστεί αποσύνδεση και σύνδεση πάλι ).

Β. Μοτέρ με ψήκτρες.

Εχω καιρό να πειραματιστώ θα το κάνω αύριο. Ως κινητήρας λειτουργούσε κανονικά. Τώρα δεν μπορώ να τον δοκιμάσω γιατί δεν ξέρω την συνδεσμολογία. Αυριο όπως είπα θα τον περιστρέψω πάλι ( όπως μου είχε πει ο Φίλιππος τότε ) και θα γράψω αποτελέσματα.

Γ. Μοτέρ κλιματιστικού ( Επαγωγικό μιας ταχύτητας )

Δεν κατάφερα τίποτα ότι και να έκανα. Ούτε μαγνητίζοντας το με D/C. Ούτε αλλάζοντας πυκνωτές. Μου βγάζει max 7 V.

Σκέφτομαι να το παλέψω λίγο ακόμα το θέμα και θα δούμε.

Ηλίας

----------


## FILMAN

> _Καλημέρα_
> 
> _Είναι γεγονός ότι αυτό δε το γνώριζα συμπέρ.< <όσο ζω θα μαθαίνω>>._
> _Για αυτό δεν μπορου σα να βρω άκρη σε τυλ αποροφητήρων που τοποθ επάνω από τα ηλ μαγειρεία._
> _Ερωτ…συνηθίζεται η μεγάλη ταχύτητα να έχει τυλ με μεγαλύτερο Φ? (Τι εννοείς μ' αυτό , αν ταυτόχρονα τροφ η μεγάλη και η μικρή ταχ πειράζει σε τίποτα και αν όχι το εφαρμόζουν?_ 
> _._



Φυσικά και θα πειράξει! Είναι σαν να βραχυκυκλώνεις ένα αυτομετασχηματιστή!

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλημέρα σε όλο τον κόσμο.
> 
> Ελπίζω να περάσαμε καλά όλοι την Πρωτομαγιά.
> 
> Στα δικά μας τώρα. Το μοτέρ του πλυντηρίου (επαγωγικό) έβγαλε επιτέλους τάση. Το κακό είναι οτι την βγάζει όταν περιστραφεί με περισσότερες στροφές από την ονομαστική του τιμή. Χρειάστηκε να το περιστρέψω με 3000 περίπου στροφές για να βγάλει και αυτό μόνο με την "γρήγορη" περιέληξη ( στήψιμο ). στην αργή παρόλο που οι στροφές ήταν πολύ παραπάνω απο αυτές που λειτουργεί όταν περιστρέφεται ώς κινητήρας δεν έκανε τίποτα.
> Το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και με τό άλλο που έχω με τις ψήκτρες.
> Έχουμε καμιά ιδέα; Πως δηλαδή θα βγάλουν τάση σε λιγότερες στροφές ( εκμεταλεβόμενοι δηλαδή την αργή τους ταχύτητα );
> 
> Ηλίας



Χμμμμ.... Μήπως να αποσυνδέσεις το L5;

----------


## darthtony

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι. έβγαλα ένα μοτέρ απο πλυντήριο, και αναρωτιέμαι πώς το συνδέω για να δουλέψει.
έχει 6 καλώδια και μια γείωση.

τα 2 πάνε στο πηνίο και μετράω αντίσταση 2Ω
άλλα 2 πάνε στις ψύχτρες και μετράω γύρω στα 4Ω ανάμεσά τους
αλλα 2 πάνε σε ένα σημείο στον άξονα(είναι ίδιο χρώμα πρασινο) και μετρά 110Ω αντίσταση(μήπως είναι στροφόμετρο?)
τα ζευγάρια δεν δείχνουν να είναι συνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους, και δεν βρήκα πυκνωτή πουθενά στο πλυντήριο.
Σόρρυ αν έχει ξαναειπωθεί αλλα βαριέμαι να ψάξω 19 σελίδες :p
έδιτ:
έδωσα 13V τάση απο φορτιστή μπαταρίας μολύβδου στις ψύχτρες , και γύρισε. οι επαφές του πηνίου ήταν ελέυθερες και όταν τις ακούμπησα , ηλεκτρίστηκα(ενώ το πολύμετρο έδειχνε μονο 25V AC)

----------


## darthtony

επίσης αν συνδ'εσω τις ψύστρες με 220V (AC) πέφτει η ασφάλεια αμέσως, ενώ αν συνδέσω το πηνίο του στάτορα, δεν γίνεται τίποτα και μετά απο 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα ενεργοποιείται η θερμική ασφάλεια του μοτέρ.

----------


## Liakos2008

Goood... Morning....Vietnam....
Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Δεν έγραψε κανένας τίποτα; Δεν είχαμε κανένα νέο; καμιά καινούργια δοκιμή, κάτι συνταρακτικό;
Για επαγγελματικούς λόγους έλειπα εκτός Αττικής αυτές τις ημέρες και έτσι δεν μπόρεσα να δοκιμάσω τίποτα καινούργιο.
Μόλις γύρισα και Σαββατοκύριακο θα κάνω πάλι δοκιμές. Έφερα και 2 νέα μοτέρ, εκ' των οποίων το ένα direct drive. Έχω ακούσει ( και διαβάσει ) οτι είναι ιδανικά για τα πειράματά μας. Οχι οτι θα παρατήσουμε αυτό με το οποίο αρχίσαμε  ( ψήκτρες ) ούτε το άλλο ( επαγωγικό ). Ολα μαζί. Στο κάτω - κάτω το θέμα είναι "Μοτέρ *Πλυντηρίου* ώς γεννήτρια".

Καλημέρα και πάλι σε όλους και τα λέμε από αύριο.

Ηλίας

----------


## Ηλιας Α

_Καλησπέρα σε όλους._
_Προς Φίλιππα._
_Ήταν απερισκεψία μου η ερωτ μου << αν ταυτόχρονα τροφ η μεγάλη και η μικρή ταχ πειράζει σε τίποτα και αν όχι το εφαρμόζουν?>> έπρεπε να το…. << πιάσω>>._ 
_Στην άλλη ερωτ μου << συνηθίζεται η μεγάλη ταχύτητα να έχει τυλ με μεγαλύτερο Φ? >> ? (Τι εννοείς μ' αυτό) για να γίνω ποιο σαφής θέτω την ερώτηση διαφορετικά, έστω Α β το τύλιγμα που είναι ενεργό για πολλές στροφές του α/ν, με Φ τυλυγ πχ 0,5 mm, τo ν ξ που και αυτό είναι ένα τύλιγμα το οποίο παρεμβάλετε σε σειρά με το Α β τυλ για τις λίγες στροφές του α/ν, θα μπορούσε ή συνηθίζεται αυτό( το ν ξ) να έχει Φ τυλ πχ 0,45mm_

_Α --<<<<--β--ν---<<<<--ξ_
_<<< = τυλίγματα, --- = άκρα τυλ_

----------


## FILMAN

> Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι. έβγαλα ένα μοτέρ απο πλυντήριο, και αναρωτιέμαι πώς το συνδέω για να δουλέψει.
> έχει 6 καλώδια και μια γείωση.
> 
> τα 2 πάνε στο πηνίο και μετράω αντίσταση 2Ω
> άλλα 2 πάνε στις ψύχτρες και μετράω γύρω στα 4Ω ανάμεσά τους
> αλλα 2 πάνε σε ένα σημείο στον άξονα(είναι ίδιο χρώμα πρασινο) και μετρά 110Ω αντίσταση(μήπως είναι στροφόμετρο?)
> τα ζευγάρια δεν δείχνουν να είναι συνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους, και δεν βρήκα πυκνωτή πουθενά στο πλυντήριο.
> Σόρρυ αν έχει ξαναειπωθεί αλλα βαριέμαι να ψάξω 19 σελίδες :p
> έδιτ:
> έδωσα 13V τάση απο φορτιστή μπαταρίας μολύβδου στις ψύχτρες , και γύρισε. οι επαφές του πηνίου ήταν ελέυθερες και όταν τις ακούμπησα , ηλεκτρίστηκα(ενώ το πολύμετρο έδειχνε μονο 25V AC)



Συνδέεις σε σειρά αυτά που πάνε "στο πηνίο" και αυτά που πάνε στις ψήκτρες και δίνεις τροφοδοσία.

----------


## FILMAN

> _Καλησπέρα σε όλους._
> _Προς Φίλιππα._
> _Ήταν απερισκεψία μου η ερωτ μου << αν ταυτόχρονα τροφ η μεγάλη και η μικρή ταχ πειράζει σε τίποτα και αν όχι το εφαρμόζουν?>> έπρεπε να το…. << πιάσω>>._ 
> _Στην άλλη ερωτ μου << συνηθίζεται η μεγάλη ταχύτητα να έχει τυλ με μεγαλύτερο Φ? >> ? (Τι εννοείς μ' αυτό) για να γίνω ποιο σαφής θέτω την ερώτηση διαφορετικά, έστω Α β το τύλιγμα που είναι ενεργό για πολλές στροφές του α/ν, με Φ τυλυγ πχ 0,5 mm, τo ν ξ που και αυτό είναι ένα τύλιγμα το οποίο παρεμβάλετε σε σειρά με το Α β τυλ για τις λίγες στροφές του α/ν, θα μπορούσε ή συνηθίζεται αυτό( το ν ξ) να έχει Φ τυλ πχ 0,45mm_
> 
> _Α --<<<<--β--ν---<<<<--ξ_
> _<<< = τυλίγματα, --- = άκρα τυλ_



Συνήθως όλα τα τυλίγματα είναι από το ίδιο σύρμα.

----------


## darthtony

ευχαριστώ πολύ. αποότι διάβασα χρειάζεται κάποιο φορτίο για να μην ανεβάσει πολυ ψηλές στροφές?

----------


## FILMAN

> ευχαριστώ πολύ. αποότι διάβασα χρειάζεται κάποιο φορτίο για να μην ανεβάσει πολυ ψηλές στροφές?



Ανεβάζοντας το ρεύμα του στάτορα η ροπή αυξάνει και οι στροφές πέφτουν. Έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτά τα μοτέρ είναι πολύστροφα.

----------


## darthtony

δεν σε κατάλαβα, αφού είναι σε σειρα το ρευμα δεν είναι ιδιο?

----------


## FILMAN

> δεν σε κατάλαβα, αφού είναι σε σειρα το ρευμα δεν είναι ιδιο?



Ναι. Αλλά μπορείς να τα τροφοδοτήσεις και ανεξάρτητα. Όταν είναι σε σειρά, ανεβάζοντας το ρεύμα ανεβαίνουν και οι στροφές και η ροπή.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

_Καλησσπερα σε όλους._
_Φίλιππα κάνε σε παρακαλώ μετατροπή σε_ _kwh σε αυτό._
<<Ηλία, ιδού η λύση στο πρόβλημά σου.
Η ροπή αδρανείας του ρώτορα θα είναι I=(m*r^2)/2 όπου m η μάζα του και r η ακτίνα του. Δηλαδή 2*0.0025/2=0.0025
Η συχνότητα περιστροφής θα είναι f=RPM/60 δηλαδή 2820/60=47Hz.
Η γωνιακή ταχύτητα θα είναι ω=2*π*f δηλαδή 2*3.14*47=295.16 rad/sec
H κινητική ενέργεια θα είναι Ε=(I*ω^2)/2 ήτοι 0.0025*87119.43/2=108.9 Joules. Eλπίζω να σε κάλυψα.>>
Επίσης αν έχεις χρόνο ασχολήσου και με αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=50391
Και ποιο συγκεκριμένα στο 25-04 10 μήνυμά μου.
Αν χρειάζεται και άλλους παράγοντες βάλε υποθετικούς εσύ (το τρόπο θέλω περισσότερο )

----------


## FILMAN

> _Καλησσπερα σε όλους._
> _Φίλιππα κάνε σε παρακαλώ μετατροπή σε_ _kwh σε αυτό._
> (Αυτό που ζητάς δεν γίνεται, διότι πολύ απλά αυτή είναι η *στιγμιαία* κιν. ενέργεια του ρώτορα.)
> <<Ηλία, ιδού η λύση στο πρόβλημά σου.
> Η ροπή αδρανείας του ρώτορα θα είναι I=(m*r^2)/2 όπου m η μάζα του και r η ακτίνα του. Δηλαδή 2*0.0025/2=0.0025
> Η συχνότητα περιστροφής θα είναι f=RPM/60 δηλαδή 2820/60=47Hz.
> Η γωνιακή ταχύτητα θα είναι ω=2*π*f δηλαδή 2*3.14*47=295.16 rad/sec
> H κινητική ενέργεια θα είναι Ε=(I*ω^2)/2 ήτοι 0.0025*87119.43/2=108.9 Joules. Eλπίζω να σε κάλυψα.>>
> Επίσης αν έχεις χρόνο ασχολήσου και με αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=50391
> ...



Για το άλλο που λες, δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Μπας και είδε κανένας τον *Liako 2008 , όπως πάει η δουλειά θα χάσω τον καφέ!** …………*

----------


## Ηλιας Α

*απάντηση σε λάθος θέμα για αυτό το διέγραψα!*

----------


## safetec

σχετικα με η/ζ

ενας κηνητηρας συνεχους ρευματος τυπο σειρας μπορει να γενητρια

για να παραγουμε ρευμα θα πρεπει να περιστρεψουμε την γενητρια με εναν αριθμο στροφων χ να εφαρμοσουμε μια ταση συνεχους ρευματος στον ροτορα 

οταν εχουμε εναν ενεργο αγωγο να περιστρεφετε σε ενα μαγνιτικο παιδιο τοτε παραγουμε ρευμα

το ρευμα θα το παρουμε απο τον στατη του μοτερ !!

σαν πηραμα αυτο που κανεις οκ αλλα για να αξιοπηησεις το ρευμα δεν σε συνφερει 

σκεψου το ρευμα που θες για να εκηνησεις την γενητρια σου καθος και τα ρευματα τα συχεχες ( διεγερσεως ) που πρεπει να τροφοδοτησεις στον ροτορα

επισεις θα πρεπει να κινιτε η γενητρια για 2-3 λεπτα για να διμιουργιθει μαγνιτικο παιδιο και μετα να παρεις ρευμα αλιος δεν προκετε να παρεις ρευμα !!!! 


εσυ γυρνας και μετρας απευθιας και κουμπωνεις φωρτια ... δεν δουλευει ετσι φιλε μου


επισεις το μοτερ του πληντιριου δεν νομιζω να εινε δακτιλιοφωρος κηνητηρας σειρας !!! 

εχει και τυλιγματα κλοβου αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## FILMAN

> σχετικα με η/ζ
> 
> ενας κηνητηρας συνεχους ρευματος τυπο σειρας μπορει να γενητρια
> 
> (Όπως και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι κινητήρες συνεχούς)
> 
> για να παραγουμε ρευμα θα πρεπει να περιστρεψουμε την γενητρια με εναν αριθμο στροφων χ να εφαρμοσουμε μια ταση συνεχους ρευματος στον ροτορα 
> 
> (Στις γεννήτριες συνεχούς είθισται να τροφοδοτούμε το στάτορα, όχι το ρώτωρα... Και δεν θέλει τροφοδοσία αρχικά, ξεκινάει και με τον παραμένοντα μαγνητισμό...)
> ...



Έχεις μπλέξει τα μπούτια σου με τα μοτέρ από ότι βλέπω...

----------


## safetec

> Έχεις μπλέξει τα μπούτια σου με τα μοτέρ από ότι βλέπω...



 
μια χαρα εινε τα μπουτια μου

η δεη και γενικα οι μεγαλες γενητριες θελουν ενα ρευμα για να διεγερθουν στο ροτορα οταν διεγερθουν οι ψυκτρες του ροτορα με ρελλε βραχηκηκλωνουν και δουλευει η γενητρια σαν κυκλωμα κλωβου 

οι μικρες εινε αυτοδιεγιροντε αλλα θελουν το χρονο τους για αυτο δεν δινουμε φωρτια αμεσα με την εκηνηση τους και για αυτο εχουμε και χρονικα καθηστερησης οσο πιο μεγαλη ισχηη εινε η γενητρια τοσο πιο πολυ πρεπει να την περιμενουμε αλιος αν την τροφωδοτισουμε απευθιας η θα την καψουμε η θα την απομαγνιτισουμε και δεν προκητε μετα να σικωσει ρευματα ποτε !!!! για αυτο ειπα μιπως θελει ρευματα διεγερσεως το μοτερ του πληντιριου καταλαβες ???

----------


## spyropap

Τι έγινε το λύσατε το ενεργειακό? (το πλυντήριο ήθελα να πω).
Μετά από ανάγνωση 20 σελίδων αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι σπαταλήσατε τόση πολύ ενέργεια 
σε ώρες ενασχόλησης συγγραφής, και ηλεκτρική ενέργεια για τις δοκιμές σας για πλάκα…

Το ανέκδοτο σε αυτό το θέμα είναι ο Liakos2008. Καλημέρα Λιάκο να είναι κάθε μέρα.
Τελευταία καταχώρηση του (αφού σας μπρίζωσε καλά) είναι πριν 6 μήνες και…

Μήπως ψάχνει για κανα σπάνιο πλυντήριο στο Vietnam? J
Μήπως τον πέρασαν για ειδικό στους ηλεκτροκινητήρες και τον προσέλαβαν να διαλύει πλυντήρια?

Λοιπόν είναι τόσο απλό. Όποιος θέλει να παράγει ηλεκτρισμό από ηλεκτροκινητήρα δίχως να ξοδευτεί 
για αγορά ανεμογεννήτριας και δίχως να μαζεύει πλυντήρια να τι πρέπει να κάνει.

Από παλαιό αυτοκίνητο ή ανταλλακτικά βρίσκετε ένα μοτέρ ψυγείου. Αυτά τα ηλεκτρικά μοτέρ (βεντιλατερ) 
στα παλαιότερα αυτοκίνητα είχαν κλασική σχεδίαση με μόνιμους μαγνήτες και επαφές καρβουνάκια.
Ένα τέτοιο μοτέρ είχα περιστρέψει με ηλεκτρικό τρυπάνι και άναβε άνετα μια λάμπα 12V 40W.
Δεν το βρήκα όμως καθόλου ωφέλιμο αφού για να παράγει αυτή την ενέργεια ήθελε πολλές στροφές 
(που δύσκολα μπορεί να πετύχει κάποιος από τον αέρα).
Και τα επαγωγικά μοτέρ μπορούν να διεγερθούν κατάλληλα (βλέπε Forum/Επιπρόσθετα/Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας/ΑΝΕΜΟΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΕΣ/ #11)

Από όλα τα μηνύματα ξεχωρίζουν για ορθότητα αυτά του Φίλιππου FILMAN.
Δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για άχρηστες αντιπαραθέσεις – δεν θα ξαναγράψω εδώ – αποχωρώ.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Τι έγινε το λύσατε το ενεργειακό? (το πλυντήριο ήθελα να πω).
> Μετά από ανάγνωση 20 σελίδων αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι σπαταλήσατε τόση πολύ ενέργεια 
> σε ώρες ενασχόλησης συγγραφής, και ηλεκτρική ενέργεια για τις δοκιμές σας για πλάκα…,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,......  ..................................................  ..........
> Λοιπόν είναι τόσο απλό. Όποιος θέλει να παράγει ηλεκτρισμό από ηλεκτροκινητήρα δίχως να ξοδευτεί 
> για αγορά ανεμογεννήτριας και δίχως να μαζεύει πλυντήρια να τι πρέπει να κάνει.
> Ένα τέτοιο μοτέρ είχα περιστρέψει με ηλεκτρικό τρυπάνι και άναβε άνετα μια λάμπα 12V 40W.
> Δεν το βρήκα όμως καθόλου ωφέλιμο αφού για να παράγει αυτή την ενέργεια ήθελε πολλές στροφές 
> (που δύσκολα μπορεί να πετύχει κάποιος από τον αέρα).......................................
> .



 <<Μετά από ανάγνωση 20 σελίδων αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι1)ότι σπαταλήσατε τόση πολύ ενέργεια 
2)σε ώρες ενασχόλησης συγγραφής, …>>
  1)Εσύ πλέρωσες την ενέργεια; 2) δεν πιστεύω να κουράστηκες!
  <<Δεν το βρήκα όμως καθόλου ωφέλιμο αφού για να παράγει αυτή την ενέργεια ήθελε πολλές στροφές 
(που δύσκολα μπορεί να πετύχει κάποιος από τον αέρα).>> δε θα γνώριζες την ανακάλυψη των τροχών.

----------


## seismic

Τελικά φίλοι μου αν κάποιος θέλει να πληρώσει για να αγοράσει ένα μοτέρ για την κατασκευή μιας κάθετου άξονα ανεμογεννήτριας που θα βρει να το αγοράσει, και πως θα ξέρει ότι αυτό είναι το κατάλληλο μοτέρ για την κατασκευή του?

----------

